# Wade Barrett Discussion



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

​


___________________________________________________________________________________________________

Okay, seriously. That's the best the WWE writers could do with wade frickan barret. 

Wade barret with fantastic promo's leading up to his return, the bare knuckle brawler, comes back how??.

First by the WWE telling the crowd and people on tv that he is up "NEXT" Ruining ANY surprise factor.

Then he comes out and destroyed yoshi tatsu with maybe one of the worst finishers I have seen in a long long time.

Then he cuts a 30 second promo about how he is "Open for business", meaning he has zero feuds RIGHT NOW, and he WILL wait until after NOC before he gets anything going.

So you let Wade frickan barret return and he is nearly completely forgotten already, with zero crowd reaction and hype.

Why could you not SAVE him for AFTER NOC, and debut him by **** kicking shaemus, which starts a feud between the irish fighter and the english brawler.

F*** this company sometimes.


----------



## LBThrizzy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barret Return)*

i hope thats not his finisher cause that'll kill kassius ohno's entire gimmick.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

The finisher is badass but the way he did it fucking sucked. I wonder what all the Kassius Ohno fans think after this because it looks(I'm not sure I'm not a fan of him) like his entire gimmick is about him being obsessed to KO his rivals with dat elbow move.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

No, that's not the best the WWE writers could come up with. That's the best the xenophobic, anti-English dictator running the company who hates Barrett and thinks building him up to humiliate him is funny ALLOWED to be done with him. 

What did you expect? It's Barrett. Vince has practically been pissing in his mouth for 2 years.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Well, that was underwhelming.*

Let me start off by saying I do like Wade Barrett, but holy fuck, that's gotta be the most unimpressive debut or return of all time. People give Ryback the shits, but atleast he makes his squash matches entertaining. This is an example of how NOT to do a squash match.

Did Wade Barrett even deliver one move in this match? I guess because he's a former bareknuckle boxer, he has to take all the wrestling moves out of his moveset to get it over? That's ridiculous. On top of that, his finisher shat all over any potential Kassius Ohno push as "The KO King".

One more thing, the beard just does not look right. My ideal Wade Barrett return would have him wrestling in the beard and jeans, like The British Bulldog did. Atleast he would stand out from the pack. The tights are atleast better than those turd-green colors he was repping pre-injury. 

I had big hopes for a Wade Barrett return, but it doesn't look all that good at the moment.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

Is it just me or did he look bigger? Also the beard works on him but the timing of his return was early or maybe even a bit late. He could of stopped Sheamus/Del Rio #too many (no that is not a hashtag)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*

I was looking forward to his return but this guy is going for a shitty MMA gimmick.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*

Wade Barrett isn't that interesting to begin with so what did everyone expect?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

they have 7 freaking weeks + NOC til HIAC to have Barrett start something. Not every return has to be dramatic like HHH, Kane, Undertaker, Rock, Austin, & HBK. Orton returned in a worthless match against Slater.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*

Agreed, as I posted in the discussion thread, that was probably the least impactful squash match I've ever seen, and I wasn't happy about him using a variant of Ohno's finisher especially when it looked much worse than Ohno's.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*



> On top of that, his finisher shat all over any potential Kassius Ohno push as "The KO King".


Let's all take a moment to thank Barrett for that. Chris Hero is as bland as white paint.

He faced a total, bottom of the barrel jobber, he's not gonna be busting out many moves in a situation like that, and he had to give some kind of an example that he wasn't the same wrestler as before. Nothing wrong with that. He's gonna be using moves when he faces real wrestlers, duh. The beard looks great too. Far better than the clean look.

Pointless nitpicking. The only bad thing about the debut is that they pulled the videos after 2 weeks and didn't give him a Raw return. It was too low key, but you can't expect anything else when he's a guy Vince has it out for.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*



JY57 said:


> they have 7 freaking weeks + NOC til HIAC to have Barrett start something. Not every return has to be dramatic like HHH, Kane, Undertaker, Rock, Austin, & HBK. Orton returned in a worthless match against Slater.


Yes, they have a ton of time, but you don't air vignettes of Barrett making it seem like he is going to make a HUGE impact, then return him in a squash match on the B show. 

This was just an awful idea by the creative team... Another missed opportunity.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let's all take a moment to thank Barrett for that. Chris Hero is as bland as white paint.
> 
> He faced a total, bottom of the barrel jobber, he's not gonna be busting out many moves in a situation like that, and he had to give some kind of an example that he wasn't the same wrestler as before. Nothing wrong with that. He's gonna be using moves when he faces real wrestlers, duh. The beard looks great too. Far better than the clean look.
> 
> Pointless nitpicking. The only bad thing about the debut is that they pulled the videos after 2 weeks and didn't give him a Raw return. It was too low key, but you can't expect anything else when he's a guy Vince has it out for.


You gotta be kidding me. I can tell you have never watched Chris Hero in your life.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*

Shouldn't bring in an MMA influenced gimmick when everyone knows English fighters often lack takedown defense.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

ok im convinced pyros an idiot. if vince is so racist and patriotic, why did edge get all those titles and a H.O.F? why did the rock become one of the goats? trish stratus canadian. bret hart canadian piper a canadian playing a scot. hell even nathon freaking jones got a wrestlemania match. You can argue henry was a thank you but if he wasnt injured he would be main eventing still. I notice your nationality is canadian if you wrestled for the WWE would you think vince is racist if you werent wrestling in the main event after a month?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*

It's Wade Barrett, underwhelming sums up his entire career so far.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*



Kentonbomb said:


> You gotta be kidding me. I can tell you have never watched Chris Hero in your life.


I've watched plenty, and I mean PLENTY of what I NEED to watch of him. And really, anybody can tell you've never watched anybody you talk about since your views of talent blatantly contradict the rest of the world's.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*

Meh, was quite an underwhelming return yes but I'm thinking this might hopefully be the calm before the storm. WWE doesn't do 'surprising' that well nowadays anyway, and I think this re-debut was more of a 'welcome back' more than anything, a feeling out process in front of a crowd on one of their main shows. The beard does suit him though, and I dug the theme music (if that was his theme before then I wouldn't know, only started watching regularly again since Wrestlemania). Bit disappointed he kept the same nondescript ring attire though, ho-hum.

I think we should save our opinions for when he appears on Raw.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let's all take a moment to thank Barrett for that. Chris Hero is as bland as white paint.
> 
> He faced a total, bottom of the barrel jobber, he's not gonna be busting out many moves in a situation like that, and he had to give some kind of an example that he wasn't the same wrestler as before. Nothing wrong with that. He's gonna be using moves when he faces real wrestlers, duh. The beard looks great too. Far better than the clean look.
> 
> Pointless nitpicking. The only bad thing about the debut is that they pulled the videos after 2 weeks and didn't give him a Raw return. It was too low key, but you can't expect anything else when he's a guy Vince has it out for.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> I've watched plenty, and I mean PLENTY of what I NEED to watch of him. And really, anybody can tell you've never watched anybody you talk about since your views of talent blatantly contradict the rest of the world's.


I think you need to see more. Because the Chris Hero you're talking about, definitely isn't the Chris Hero I've been watching since 2007.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*



TommyWCECM said:


> ok im convinced pyros an idiot. if vince is so racist and patriotic, why did edge get all those titles and a H.O.F? why did the rock become one of the goats? trish stratus canadian. bret hart canadian piper a canadian playing a scot. hell even nathon freaking jones got a wrestlemania match. You can argue henry was a thank you but if he wasnt injured he would be main eventing still. I notice your nationality is canadian if you wrestled for the WWE would you think vince is racist if you werent wrestling in the main event after a month?


Pyro just can't accept that somebody he loves so much isn't all that great. It's nothing to do with "race" and since when was "English" a race anyway? I mean fucking Sheamus is the World Champion. An Irish guy. It's laughable.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*



Kentonbomb said:


> I think you need to see more. Because the Chris Hero you're talking about, definitely isn't the Chris Hero I've been watching since 2007.


His criteria for what pass as good wrestling is very low. This guy marked for and still marks for guys like Anderson, Miz, Riley, and Sandrone. He doesn't care about ring ability at all.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*

I've seen plenty of him on the Indies, and he sucks on NXT. Nevermind the fact that I did see plenty of Indy work, why would I need to see anything other than RIGHT NOW? If he sucks RIGHT NOW, it doesn't matter what he USED to do.



> His criteria for what pass as good wrestling is very low. This guy marked for and still marks for guys like Anderson, Miz, Riley, and Sandrone. He doesn't care about ring ability at all.


Ok, so you're chewing me out about being a Kennedy fan, to a Kennedy fan, while at the same time listing Kennedy as one of your favourites.

Ughhhh.

And no, I don't. Congratulations for stating the same thing I've said a billion times before.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*



Kentonbomb said:


> You gotta be kidding me. I can tell you have never watched Chris Hero in your life.


He's completely right. Ohno is completely bland, boring, and uneventful. Nothing he's done in FCW or NXT has been interesting and because of that Barrett now has a better version of his gimmick. Ohno only has himself to blame for that. Ohno's indie work is irrelevant as he's not working the indies, he's working WWE and currently he's failing at it.

As for Barrett's debut, he got out there and dominated a match with a gimmick of a vicious heel. It was exactly what he needed to do. I think that some people have to be patient and let the storyline unfold.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, that's not the best the WWE writers could come up with. That's the best the xenophobic, anti-English dictator running the company who hates Barrett and thinks building him up to humiliate him is funny ALLOWED to be done with him.
> 
> What did you expect? It's Barrett. Vince has practically been pissing in his mouth for 2 years.


So, letting him destroy John Cena and the entire ring while leading a new faction on his very first night on the main roster is pissing in his mouth? The fact the he even bothered to promote his return is pissing in his mouth. Wow. Again he's been back for one night. Let's see where this "Wade Barrett is Open for Business" thing leads. You are way to quick to jump to ridiculous conclustions.

And, really you need to choose your words much better. In your eyes, if a guy (especially a guy you like) doesn't get pushed, the answer is "Vince hates him." Like, I've heard you say "Vince hates Christian" b/c of that 2 day title reign. I think the words you are looking for "Vince doesn't feel confident in Christian as a guy who can carry a brand or his company." But no. To you, it's "Vince hates him."

Honestly, you sound like an easily angered 8 year old child sometimes.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

*Pyro* argues that Vince is xenophobic towards the English only. He never mentions other nationalities. "English" is not a race, true, but it is a nationality, which Vince has a history of never pushing. Weather or not you can take that to be fact of xenophobia, who knows. As for Sheamus, he is Irish. McMahon is an Irish family name. Not to mention, Sheamus got a mega-push from Triple H to begin with. Irish =/= English in this case, different nationalities.

As for the return. It was underwhelming, but very good to see him back. I am not a fan of the finisher, I would prefer a boxing combo or hell, just "Winds Of Change". Especially since it takes from Kassius Ohno. The idea of not using wrestling moves was for 2 reasons:
1)To put over his boxing gimmick.
2)Tatsu is such a low jobber only a finisher is needed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I've seen plenty of him on the Indies, and he sucks on NXT. Nevermind the fact that I did see plenty of Indy work, why would I need to see anything other than RIGHT NOW. If he sucks RIGHT NOW, it doesn't matter what he USED to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

Good one man.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*



sXe_Maverick said:


> It's Wade Barrett, underwhelming sums up his entire career so far.


This.I cannot recall a match of his that stood out.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

Everyone is bitching way to much about this. The gimmick is fine and I'm ok with an APA style of protection that he is offering. Not everyone can be in the title picture at once....

Pwinsiderelite reported that ziggler would be cashing in soon and getting the belt. once Orton returns from filming His movie he will be chasing ziggler for the belt. That means Wade will be waiting for a while before the top of the card clears up. Why not let him fuck people up for the time being?

Also what does this mean for Hero? Nothing! he is most likely going to be in NXT for a while and what does it matter if they have a similar gimmick? Did everyone forget about Big Show's finish?

So everyone calm down


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

Pyro is right. Admittedly, I haven't seen a ton of Ohnos indy stuff, his NXT stuff has been pretty bad. His mic skills and charisma are non-existent. 

Good to see Barrett back.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I've seen plenty of him on the Indies, and he sucks on NXT. Nevermind the fact that I did see plenty of Indy work, why would I need to see anything other than RIGHT NOW? If he sucks RIGHT NOW, it doesn't matter what he USED to do.


The fuck are you talking about. You always say ring work doesn't matter and how you don't care about it, so how does Hero suck exactly? The writers are the ones writing for him, so you cannot blame Hero. And what he used to do is what got him to WWE. It most certaintly does matter and show what he's capable of. 



CaptainObvious said:


> He's completely right. Ohno is completely bland, boring, and uneventful. Nothing he's done in FCW or NXT has been interesting and because of that Barrett now has a better version of his gimmick. Ohno only has himself to blame for that. Ohno's indie work is irrelevant as he's not working the indies, he's working WWE and currently he's failing at it.


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

There literally cannot be enough of these. WWE is *writing* for Hero. How does he have himself to blame when he hasn't even got on TV yet? And I see you're another one of those WWE marks who say "Everything else is irrellevent" despite that being the thing that got him here in the first place. So much ignorance, I swear.



TD Stinger said:


> So, letting him destroy John Cena and the entire ring while leading a new faction on his very first night on the main roster is pissing in his mouth? The fact the he even bothered to promote his return is pissing in his mouth. Wow. Again he's been back for one night. Let's see where this "Wade Barrett is Open for Business" thing leads. You are way to quick to jump to ridiculous conclustions.
> 
> And, really you need to choose your words much better. In your eyes, if a guy (especially a guy you like) doesn't get pushed, the answer is "Vince hates him." Like, I've heard you say "Vince hates Christian" b/c of that 2 day title reign. I think the words you are looking for "Vince doesn't feel confident in Christian as a guy who can carry a brand or his company." But no. To you, it's "Vince hates him."
> 
> Honestly, you sound like an easily angered 8 year old child sometimes.


Atleast somebody speaks some sense. I'd be surprised if Vince even knew who the fuck Wade Barrett was. He's not a writer, and Barrett isn't a big star. He is a midcarder who at one point got to be in the main event because the storyline was hot. Nothing more.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

I still miss end of days, loving the new look, and huzzah he can still talk. All good stuff. Iffy on the finisher, pitying Tatsu. I don't really see much need for him on SD, and he will be meat on raw.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

What was that? It was a completely acceptable return. Were people expecting Wade Barrett to descend from the rafters during the main event of Raw and knock everyone out while Queen's "Princes of the Universe" plays?

I really liked how he sold complete disdain for squash matches and demanded competition.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*



Adramelech said:


> What was that? It was a completely acceptable return. Were people expecting Wade Barrett to descend from the rafters during the main event of Raw and knock everyone out while Queen's "Princes of the Universe" plays?
> 
> I really liked how he sold complete disdain for squash matches and demanded competition.




I guess if you like completely underwhelming squash matches, then it was an acceptable return.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*



Adramelech said:


> What was that? It was a completely acceptable return. Were people expecting Wade Barrett to descend from the rafters during the main event of Raw and knock everyone out while Queen's "Princes of the Universe" plays?
> 
> I really liked how he sold complete disdain for squash matches and demanded competition.


The standard was very high dude, I remember some posters that in the last PPV's were sure he would re-debut there and beat Workout Buddy for the WHC, the same night xD


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

I like the finisher, tbh. I'm a fan of striking finishers.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

ahh a protection/hitman gimmick. if they choose this...please for the love of god allign him with sandow for a month


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*



The XL said:


> Pyro is right. Admittedly, I haven't seen a ton of Ohnos indy stuff, his NXT stuff has been pretty bad. His mic skills and charisma are non-existent.
> 
> Good to see Barrett back.


Pyro is not right. You admit you haven't seen Ohno's indy work, so you cannot comment any further. You can comment and be wrong, but nobody is going to take you seriously. 

This is the same guy that said Daniel Bryan had no personality despite being in the most entertaining segments weekly and being one of the most consistant over, best wrestlers in the companys history. You guys are brainwashed by WWE and what you think they look for, I swear.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

I think this would be a good way to rebuild the roster. Have Barrett make "open challenges" while midcarders come out to challenge him. Barrett wins all the matches, but guys can get on TV more and get built up by putting up a decent fight. At leasts that's what I think they should do.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

Uhhh... Actually I can comment on Ohno because all that matters is his work in the WWE and his work so far has been decidedly average. Like really forgettable. For a guy who was supposed to be the greatest thing since sliced bread he has delivered nothing memorable in his time at FCW/NXT to this day.

The thread isn't about K.O. though. I liked the debut tbh. He was completely dominant without even having to try (just struck/punched his way to a victory) and the promo at the end was good. Wouldn't mind seeing him get some air time on Raw this Monday.

I also see a natural fit with Sandow for either an alliance or a good big-man, charismatic tag team to revitalise the boring and baby-face dominated division.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

Somebody mentioned APA. Which makes me think, he would be awesome to lead a new "apa" type faction backstage, where people can buy his ass kicking services.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

the guy has talent bro im not denying that, but a knock out gimmick would only work if you have an undefeated streak. im a fan of his but until he does something career defining like the mizes monkey promo unless he does a promo along the lines of his up bringing explaining his character ali being his inspiriation etc even when his off NXT he will just be a mid-carder at best. vince sees more in cesaro (who happens to be unamerican) because his got the main event look, the talent charisma everything his reactions suck cause his new an still being integrated but in vinces eyes his more of a money maker then kasius


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*



Evolution said:


> Uhhh... Actually I can comment on Ohno because all that matters is his work in the WWE and his work so far has been decidedly average. Like really forgettable. For a guy who was supposed to be the greatest thing since sliced bread he has delivered nothing memorable in his time at FCW/NXT to this day.
> 
> The thread isn't about K.O. though. I liked the debut tbh. He was completely dominant without even having to try (just struck/punched his way to a victory) and the promo at the end was good. Wouldn't mind seeing him get some air time on Raw this Monday.


How is that all that matters? Hero has been on NXT for about 4 weeks. His matches have been no different to Barrett's match. How do you figure that Barrett has been impressive and Hero has not?

You're too stubborn to check what Hero is capable of. I refuse to discuss this topic with you because quite frankly, I know too much more about it and talking to you is like talking to a child.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

Eh, thought it was a decently-executed, somewhat utilitarian "return." No problem with it. Not everything can be grand and awe-inspiring in the moment. Will wait and see where they go with Barrett from here.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*



Kentonbomb said:


> How is that all that matters? Hero has been on NXT for about 4 weeks. His matches have been no different to Barrett's match. How do you figure that Barrett has been impressive and Hero has not?
> 
> *You're too stubborn to check what Hero is capable of. I refuse to discuss this topic with you because quite frankly, I know too much more about it and talking to you is like talking to a child.*


That's ridiculously ignorant of you. :lmao

I've watched Hero since 2005 and even I haven't seen much greatness in his NXT/FCW stuff. I mean the talent is still there but it hasn't been anything special.

Talking down to people doesn't make you look smart though.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

Very underwhelming, I personally don’t like the beard, he was better with his “_clean_” shaved look. I don’t know, I guess I had my expectations high (which was my mistake cause this is the WWE) with Barrett return, but after watching his squash, I might as well just stare at a blank wall. But however I’m going to just sit back and wait till things unfold more for Barrett to truly judge of what’s going on. I think I’m just so disappointed that he still using that god awful theme that many can’t take him seriously as a vicious Heel. 

However after the match he did deliver a good short and sweet promo.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

I liked Barrett's return. And I took the "Open For Business" line literally. Like he's announcing he'll be a mercenary for hire. He said he knew he wouldn't be getting any title shots so he was doing this to make things interesting for him.

I'm expecting Barrett to be doing a heel version of the APA gimmick -- he'll be a bad guy mercenary that other heels hire to take out their babyface opponents. Nothing personal, just business.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

I thought the lack of promoting his return is what killed it, but Barrett isn't a multi-time world champ or anything. That sort of treatment is expected at this point. It doesn't mean Barrett won't get pushed. If anything his promo sort of confirms a title match, just not yet. As for the match itself, it was all it needed to be for a squash match. I'll take that match over any one of Ryback's shit. Let's be thankful Wade isn't going to be boring us with weeks upon weeks of squashes because he is far beyond that.

Pyro is definitely negative about Barrett, and he thinks Vince will never push him. I think whether or not Vince is biased (and I don't think he is) he WILL eventually push Barrett and make him a world champion. They're lacking in good heels, and anymore they've been pushing rather mediocre talents to the top. So if the mediocre can make it, then the ones that actually have something deserve to make it to the top too. Let's just hide and watch. It's the only way to know for sure. 

And, who gives a crap about KO? Last I checked this wasn't about him. It was about Wade Barrett.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*



Brye said:


> That's ridiculously ignorant of you. :lmao
> 
> I've watched Hero since 2005 and even I haven't seen much greatness in his NXT/FCW stuff. I mean the talent is still there but it hasn't been anything special.
> 
> Talking down to people doesn't make you look smart though.


So true. I've watched Hero for over seven years and I've been almost hopelessly underwhelmed by him since joining the FCW roster. There have been some flashes of the old Hero but they have been few and far between. 



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Very underwhelming, I personally don’t like the beard, he was better with his “_clean_” shaved look. I don’t know, I guess I had my expectations high (which was my mistake cause this is the WWE) with Barrett return, but after watching his squash, I might as well just stare at a blank wall. But however I’m going to just sit back and wait till things unfold more for Barrett to truly judge of what’s going on. I think I’m just so disappointed that he still using that god awful theme that many can’t take him seriously as a vicious Heel.
> 
> However after the match he did deliver a good short and sweet promo.


Do agree about the theme. Barrett needs a much, much better theme. "End of Days" seems like a masterpiece compared to what he's had ever since.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

I've seen Hero on the mic during his indy days and he's very average. Who cares if Barrett "stole" his gimmick? 1. He didnt and 2. Even if he did, it doesnt matter, since Hero might as well just not exist in the WWE.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

For some reason, I expected a little more. But this was alright. He came back, destroyed a jobber, announced that he's in business. 

I like his new look and moveset. Lots of fierce hard strikes, simple and effective. As for his finisher, nothing too special, but I can see him changing the way he does it depending on the context of the match. Similarly to the way Randy sometimes does an RKO to someone jumping off the top rope, Wade can find unique and interesting ways to use the rolling elbow. 

I really don't like the theme song. It doesn't fit him, it doesn't sound very good, and I think it should be changed. For some reason, I was expecting him to come back with a new theme, but when Cole announced Wade was making his return after the break and they played that terrible song, I knew my expectation wouldn't be met. 

I liked his return, more good than bad.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*



DesolationRow said:


> Eh, thought it was a decently-executed, somewhat utilitarian "return." No problem with it. Not everything can be grand and awe-inspiring in the moment. Will wait and see where they go with Barrett from here.


This. Liking the mercenary for hire gimmick they seem to be going with, gives him something to do up until a proper rivalry starts. Can actually see it lasting up until WrestleMania season. Wasn't too big on the actual match but it's just a squash match and it was his first one on TV in more than half a year, so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.

Whoever was expecting Barrett to start feuding with Sheamus instantly is kidding himself, the way things are going it's pretty obvious that the Del Rio feud will be ending at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

*Haha alright, you're overrating Barrett way too much. He's not that good. He's decent in the ring but that's it. *


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*What was that "finisher" ?*

Seriously,what is that finishinh move they give to Barrett ? That move is stupid,a ELBOW.He just give a elbow.That's how he won,with a stupid elbow.Can you imagine this ? Can you imagine Barrett wins the World Title with a elbow,it just looks retarded.It's Wrestling and it will maybe sound strange but I want a Wrestling move to end the match,not some MMA bullshit.Barrett really should change his finishing move


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

That finisher was fucking awesome and I'm glad they are FINALLY playing up to the bare-knuckle thing. Little things like starting the match with his fists up, looking to land punches, make all the difference. He looks a lot more intimidating now too, which is important for a big guy. This is a Barrett I can see myself becoming a fan of.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*



JY57 said:


> they have 7 freaking weeks + NOC til HIAC to have Barrett start something. Not every return has to be dramatic like HHH, Kane, Undertaker, Rock, Austin, & HBK. Orton returned in a worthless match against Slater.


So the lesson learnt is , 2012 PG Returns SUCK!

Just like everythin else in WWE nowdays


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*

WWE is so shit and continues to get shitter 

Next we will see a slap be someones finisher then it will probably be a hug


----------



## JOPACHKA (Sep 1, 2009)

*Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

At the last SmaсkDown returned Wade Barrett in gimmick of "slow streetfighter"  and with new finisher 
http://youtu.be/hhDWzSZ1Z90

New finsher a very similar with finisher of Nigel McGuinness - Jawbreaker Lariat.
http://youtu.be/8_VjIGiJTxw

Your thoughts about new finisher and new gimmick of Wade Barrett?


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

Sucks. 

Barrett is not over. He's a failed project.


----------



## badassbr (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*



DonkMunk316 said:


> WWE is so shit and continues to get shitter
> 
> Next we will see a slap be someones finisher then it will probably be a hug


when Daniel Bryan hugged Zack, I Thought he would do a belly to belly suplex and that would be his new finisher :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

It's the perfect finisher for someone who wishes to be stuck in the midcard for the rest of their career.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

I thought the match was a bit sloppy, the knees when Yoshi Tatsu was in the ropes look shit, same with the punches to the ribs they looked very weak, not going to be to harsh on him since it was his fist match back.

The finisher is good though looks like it would really knocked you out, better then the weak looking Wasteland. 

Good promo to at the end of the match.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

Barrett now officially sucks ass.

"Barret says he needs to go back to basics - *bareknuckle boxing*"

And he threw literally about one to three punches in that entire fucking match lol.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

I like the finisher  But I must be a rebel who doesn't just turn on someone after 10 minutes because it hasn't gone EXACTLY how I wanted it.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I like the finisher  But I must be a rebel who doesn't just turn on someone after 10 minutes because it hasn't gone EXACTLY how I wanted it.


>Implying anything in that match went the way it _should_ have went.
:no: tut tut


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*



DonkMunk316 said:


> WWE is so shit and continues to get shitter
> 
> Next we will see a slap be someones finisher then it will probably be a hug


Well ... Cena uses the hug against The Rock at Wrestlemania


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

Guy comes back for 5 minutes and you guys are complaining over his match with a jobber wow...


----------



## Blacksford (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

I have no problem whatsoever with a stiff elbow for a finisher. What I do have a problem with is what horrible alternative will Kassius Ohno be forced to use once he's called up.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

OKay, I hvae a question. It seems to me that I have seen some kind of abridged international version or something on youtube.
Because there is talk about how he was announced, sth about his new music and stuff, but somehow in the version I saw Barretts return looked like this:
Camera on Cole and Josh, babble babble, cut to ads, return, Kofi F*in Kingston feelgood promo vid, cut, Barrett hits Yoshi in the face. Was that just a shitty Youtube version or did they really fuck it up big time for int. version? To be honest, it took me about 10 seconds to realise that the guy hitting Tatsu was Barrett, I thought it was some jobber pissbreak


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

I like the new finisher. Finally we get a brawler type wrestler who is actually fighting like a brawler rather than just using generic moves. (Sheamus)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

WWE probably didn't want him to come out to huge fanfare and a big pop since he's supposed to be a *HATED HEEL.*

I don't really mind this new gimmick and at least WWE are trying new things rather than *same old shit same old shit*

He made short work of Yoshi and looked strong. It wasn't a 5 star classic, but then, it wasn't supposed to be.

His promo at the end was short, sharp and to the point. He doesn't want to mess around with Jobbers he wants to go straight for the title. The fact that this promo was written for him gives me hope that he's gonna get a push and hopefully Ginger Cena can drop the title and the stale Sheamus/ Del Rio feud can finally come to an end.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

I like it. Don't see what's so horrible about it, much better than his previous finisher.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

his theme song still sucks though


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*



sXe_Maverick said:


> It's Wade Barrett, underwhelming sums up his entire career so far.


Pretty much this. "though I do expect and hope he'll improve, but this 'comeback' was really fucking lame.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*



James1o1o said:


> I like the new finisher. Finally we get a brawler type wrestler who is actually fighting like a brawler rather than just using generic moves. (Sheamus)


If you don't want wrestling move,go watch MMA instead of Wrestling.
A elbow CAN'T be a good wrestling finisher.So when the divas or Bryan do it,that does nothing but when it's Barrett or Ohno who do it,it knock out the opponent ? Stupid !
His Big Bossman Slam or the Wasteland was better


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*This is what should happen in every Wade Barrett's match*

This is what should happen in every Sheamus' matches if the referee wasn't retarded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xcMvyjjT84Q#t=4818s

1
2
3
4
5
Disuqalification.

Seriously,that looks completely stupid,so Sheamus does this on the ropes and never got a DQ ? Sheamus really should change that move because it makes the referee looks like a joke and that rules doesn't apply to Sheamus


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

If you want wrestling go watch Olympic wrestling


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

The finisher reminded me of chris hero's finisher but whatever. It's good to have Barrett back.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: This is what should happen in every Wade Barrett's match*

No one's thinking about the rules because the move looks kinda cool. 

Big Show shouldn't be punching people in the head/face either..


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: This is what should happen in every Wade Barrett's match*



WWFVK said:


> No one's thinking about the rules because the move looks kinda cool.
> 
> Big Show shouldn't be punching people in the head/face either..


So the referee shouldn't count when someone do the tarantula,it's looks cool after all ... but there is rules.Same if this is fake,they should respect the rules because if you don't,it just ruins it.

And for Big Show,it's realistic.They is many brawling in wrestling and you will never be DQ if you give ONE punch


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: This is what should happen in every Wade Barrett's match*

LOL! I dont know what kind of an language this is, but this country is lucky. GOLD COMENTATORS!! :austin


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: This is what should happen in every Wade Barrett's match*

LOL Wade Barret or Sheamus??


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

He's a heel, WWE won't let him win any titles. Don't worry . even if he wins it wont be clean


----------



## Kazesoushi2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

It's not his finisher... He beat Yoshi Tatsu. Who needs a finisher for that ?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

I liked his finisher and his theme music. That is an extremely rare thing for me to say in this WWE era.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

I would of liked it more if he debuted at night of champions against someone more important than funaki

but overall I think the beard suits him very well and I liked his ring gear too. I hope he intrduces more of those hard brawling moves. Maybe the curb stomp that would definitely fit him. And I don;t worry at all for Kassius Ohno supposed to be gimmick. Fuck him. Barrett has proved me he is champion material and I am hoping there will be a first ever English world champion.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

People on here really overthink every little thing to the point that it gets annoying.
That does go for everyone, but the majority.

Stop overthinking.
He's been well built with promo's he had a saolid 2 years within the WWE. He hasn't been overpushed or shoved down our throats, he hasn't jobbed.
He's had good feuds and good storylines.
He's come back and looked good, new finisher, new look, new moves.
He's cut a very good promo saying he's better than this and he's open for business.

Give it a chance, gheeez.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm still mad that he didn't win the title when he was feuding with Cena. :thumbdown:


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

Not a finisher to my liking. It's just a basic strike. It's better than Big Show's punch and Sheamus' big boot because he does a little more with it, but it's still pretty basic.


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*

I like it.I would prefer it if he was wearing jeans as in the videos, but it's fine.The beard suits him and the guy has charisma.The promo at the end was short and sweet.Now, the finisher, it takes away from Ohno's gimmick, but maybe down the road they could have them face off.Too much fantasy booking, i know.You couldn't have someone who's gimmick is a bareknuckle fighter to end his opponent with a wrasslin move.With this gimmick and with KO punch already in use by Big Show,an Elbow was a logical choice.Just like they don't use the F5 as the finishing move of MMA Lesnar and they've chosen a submission.It goes with the gimmick and it's for good storytelling.Being a fighter and finishing opponents with the Wasteland or a Sideslam would make no sense.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*They actually made Barrett's theme decent.*

I wish to thank Jesus for making Barrett's theme actually tolerable and decent. Any Barrett marks agree?


----------



## Zepp (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: They actually made Barrett's theme decent.*

YES!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: They actually made Barrett's theme decent.*

I liked it. I'm not fully aware of what his previous theme was but this one fit him pretty well.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: They actually made Barrett's theme decent.*



Marty Vibe said:


> I liked it. I'm not fully aware of what his previous theme was but this one fit him pretty well.


It was this piece of trash.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: They actually made Barrett's theme decent.*

His new theme song is awesome.Tha people who makes the music (and videos ) in WWE are awesome


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: They actually made Barrett's theme decent.*

End of Days is still his best theme, although I liked this one a little better than his old one.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: They actually made Barrett's theme decent.*

I liked it.
I enjoyed the whole return.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

Barrett's theme has grown on me, and this new remix sounds better than before.
Maybe it's because I like that kind of music.

As for the finisher, I don't mind it and the match was against the jobber of jobbers, Yoshi Tatsu so it obviously wasn't going to be long.

He'll get more matches and do more in them.

I'm glad that he acknowledges the world title and how he should be in the title picture as well.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: They actually made Barrett's theme decent.*



Domenico said:


> It was this piece of trash.


It's the same song they used; "I Don't Care." The difference is that they edited out a large portion of the music (the obviously much better part) in the previous entrance video. You can start realizing it's the same song around 1:00 mark.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

I like the finisher, I like the new gimmick, or more a re-tuned gimmick and his promo afterwards was brilliant. Wade Barrett is back, and is awesome.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

his match was boring but his promo after was decent


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

I think it's great. It can be hit on anyone, is realistic and fits in well with his new character.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: They actually made Barrett's theme decent.*

^ Mind=Exploded


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett's New Finisher*

I'd prefer Winds of Change as his finisher.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: They actually made Barrett's theme decent.*



GCA-FF said:


> It's the same song they used; "I Don't Care." The difference is that they edited out a large portion of the music (the obviously much better part) in the previous entrance video. You can start realizing it's the same song around 1:00 mark.


....You can tell its the same song after 1 second. Just a new version.
Nevermind a minute.


----------



## LBThrizzy (Apr 17, 2012)

If Wade keeps this finisher, Kassius Ohno is fucked.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

That return was good tbh. I'm glad they're putting some spotlight on his bare-knuckle background. I'm feeling sorry for Kassius but. Poor Ohno.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Why feeling sorry for Kassius Ohno?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought it was a solid return. Didn't much care for the entrance theme, but it could grow on me. Loved the finisher, facial hair and promo afterward.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Why couldn't he have returned at Night Of Champions and cost Orton the match against Ziggler or something? This was the most boring return I have ever seen, anti-climatic to say the least. There was no real build, no announcement, no shock, just a boring squash match on a pre taped show. 

I see his ring work hasn't got any better either, geez. I like the look though, the beard suits him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe Ohno could debut in an angle with Barrett. Either as a ally or as a foe from his bare knuckle boxing days.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo after the match. An average squash match, and another terrible theme. 

But a good enough return overall. It was too short to really judge how well Barrett's style will get over. We need to see him in a competitive match. I thought his strikes though looked pretty freaking great. His finisher was... meh. But I don't think that's going to be his finisher in main event matches.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Who gives a shit about Kassius Ohno, he's dreadful.


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*



Eclairal said:


> Well ... Cena uses the hug against The Rock at Wrestlemania


Which he learned from Kurt Angle after it was revealed he was a "Doctor of Hug-anomics" 

& Barrett's finisher is a waste of time


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

What did he mean when he said Wade is open for business? Is he going down the APA route?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> So true. I've watched Hero for over seven years and I've been almost hopelessly underwhelmed by him since joining the FCW roster. There have been some flashes of the old Hero but they have been few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> Do agree about the theme. Barrett needs a much, much better theme. *"End of Days" seems like a masterpiece compared to what he's had ever since.*


Even the very first "_End of Days_" theme song is better than the crap he is coming out too. I can't believe Barrett himself is fine with this. 




The-Rock-Says said:


> What did he mean when he said Wade is open for business? Is he going down the APA route?


He better not, I don't want Barrett to be playing second fiddle to anyone, especially to guys like Dolph Ziggler who have zero presence to begin with.


----------



## Dantrail (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*

I didnt like it.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

If Wade being "open for business" foreshadows him as a mercenary for hire then perhaps Del Rio should pay him off to help cost Sheamus the championship at NOC. Or Del Rio could cheat to win the title at NOC, then Wade Barrett can screw Sheamus at their HiaC rematch. Would play up both of their gimmicks nicely, with Wade as a ruthless mercenary and Del Rio actually using his money. Of course, it shouldn't be a long term alliance, just a one time business deal and could set Barrett up to feud with Sheamus. Not sure what that would leave for Del Rio and the title (Orton? Dolph? Ryback?? :rofl ) and there are surely better ways to use a talent of Barrett's caliber, but I personally wouldn't mind seeing something like this play out.

Or he could throw Orton down a flight of stairs again so he can film his little movie.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe Heyman & Punk will hire him as a personal enforcer, while having a personal feud with somebody (Sheamus after NOC)


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*

If he's going to continue to use it he has to make it look more impactful like Hero/Ohno does. I preferred the 'Winds of Change' but I guess it doesn't fit his gimmick anymore.


----------



## Dantrail (Sep 8, 2012)

Promo after the match was really bad.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*

I dont knw why people hated that elbow. I didn't find it that bad tbh.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*



Eclairal said:


> Seriously,what is that finishinh move they give to Barrett ? That move is stupid,a ELBOW.He just give a elbow.That's how he won,with a stupid elbow.Can you imagine this ? Can you imagine Barrett wins the World Title with a elbow,it just looks retarded.It's Wrestling and it will maybe sound strange but I want a Wrestling move to end the match,not some MMA bullshit.Barrett really should change his finishing move


Yeah, he won by using an elbow. Remind you of anyone else?


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I dont knw why people hated that elbow. I didn't find it that bad tbh.


Seriously, not the best finisher ever, sure.. but far from being even half as bad as a lot of people are making it seem. I like it better than Ohno's and I like it better than Wade's previous finisher.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*

He shouldn't have a finisher either. Instead, to play up the bare knuckle boxing gimmic, to finish his matches he should simply brutally beat his opponent in the middle of the ring until his opponent can't respond and the referee has no choice but to end the match.


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*



Eclairal said:


> Seriously,what is that finishinh move they give to Barrett ? That move is stupid,a ELBOW.He just give a elbow.That's how he won,with a stupid elbow.Can you imagine this ? Can you imagine Barrett wins the World Title with a elbow,it just looks retarded.It's Wrestling and it will maybe sound strange but I want a Wrestling move to end the match,not some MMA bullshit.Barrett really should change his finishing move


I think that's actually a good sign. For some reason, a lot of their top guys have/had stupid simplistic finishers like that. Hogan had his legdrop, The Rock had the elbow drop (sound familiar), Cena has the FU (I refuse to call it the "Attitude Adjustment"), Ultimate Warrior had his running splash, Sheamus has the Brogue Kick, and Big Show has his punch. Seeing as how most of the dirtsheets are saying that Barrett's in line for a huge push, I guess Vince decided that one of his future top guys can't have a cool finisher.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*



hbkmickfan said:


> He shouldn't have a finisher either. Instead, to play up the bare knuckle boxing gimmic, to finish his matches he should simply brutally beat his opponent in the middle of the ring until his opponent can't respond and the referee has no choice but to end the match.


Sort of similar to how Tensai's debut went? Could work, but WWE I guess don't think of these things, which is a shame, because I think its a fantastic idea.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

Dantrail said:


> Promo after the match was really bad.


How? It was short and to the point.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*

I agree, he should just knock people the fuck out. KO finishes are rarely used anyway so it would be something different to see.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Bare Knuckle Champion*

Has no place in a PG WWE.

Bare knuckle combat is one of the most brutal fights a man can be involved in.

So to be a champion you have to be harder than a nail in a coffin.

Tryin to push Wade Barrett as a bare knuckle champion, in PG is laughable.

If this were true, he would be able to beat any wrestler he wants by punching them with his killer spark!

But the fact WWE is PG, it gives no realistic vision of what his character SHOULD be like.

A hard knock, rough looking fighter. Who makes his opponents bleed by battering them.

Not going to happen is it.

Terrible 

Oh and yes, his comeback/return was the worst in the industrys history.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Bare Knuckle Champion*

That last sentence is crap


----------



## The Skarupa (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Bare Knuckle Champion*

You're right. There's no room for a bare-knuckle boxing gimmick...

We should stick to more realistic things, like a man who puts a fake snake on his arm, or talks to an invisible child.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*

I like this idea


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*

Yeah, that would make sense with his gimmick. I also want him to have a punching combo for a finisher.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*

Show has a one punch KO gimmick too though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*

I don't really care for the referee stoppage thing, it didn't get over with Tensai (granted, nothing with Tensai is gonna get over) and I don't really think matches should end with knockouts unless it's a Last Man Standing or something that fits. I'd prefer if he just got on top of the guy and started punching him in the liver or something until the guy tapped out. It could be like a submission, but not an actual submission. It would give him a unique way of using the bareknuckle fight gimmick without using the WMD.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*

that would be great if the referee and maybe others had to come and separate him from his opponent because they've been fucked up too much.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Bare Knuckle Champion*

While I believe his return was incredibly underwhelming, nearly every post you make is complete crap. It's not like they showed clips of him breaking peoples jaws and noses.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*

but that only goes so far. Is Barrett going to go into a match with Sheamus and knock him out? absolutely not.
Cena? No. Punk? No. It would make the WWE's top stars look bad. I don't care if he starts out doing K.O's at every show against Yoshi, Zack Ryder, Tyson Kidd, Gabriel, Riley, but when he gets into the ring with more established guys like Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio, The Miz or whoever, do you really think he is going to knock them out?


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Bare Knuckle Champion*

I think they are saying that he is trained in that, so wrestling should be easy to him because he has a true fighters back ground. I highly doubt he's going to come in and just drop a dude and attack him with fists of fury while theres blood spewing all over the ring. 

jesus. Why does everyone have to bash any attempt the WWE makes at an original idea as being corny? I know they are throwing some stuff at the wall to see what sticks, but give them a chance. They have made stars out of less.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*

Good idea. But to be that brutal and make sense some blood will have to happen sometime, so forget it


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*

I thought that was going to be saved for Kassius Ohno.


----------



## LBThrizzy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*

this is basically already kassius ohnos gimmick


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*



StLSaint_75 said:


> but that only goes so far. Is Barrett going to go into a match with Sheamus and knock him out? absolutely not.
> Cena? No. Punk? No. It would make the WWE's top stars look bad. I don't care if he starts out doing K.O's at every show against Yoshi, Zack Ryder, Tyson Kidd, Gabriel, Riley, but when he gets into the ring with more established guys like Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio, The Miz or whoever, do you really think he is going to knock them out?


Exactly making that part of his character would let him not having much chance with the maineventers.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*

His new finisher is one of the best and fits his gimmick and with Show still on the WWE they just couldn't give him the KO Punch... the only victim here was Kassius Ohno I'm not a fan but that sucks! if I was a wrestler and someone steal my finisher would be almost as bad like he stealing my gf.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*

Except he already pinned someone.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Idea, Barret shouldn't pin anybody*

YOU'RE GONNA GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD ELBOWED IN, clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

"open for business", another stable? just hope not another fail like the corre. One can dream that he joins the ranks of punk, heyman, & lesnar to create a stable.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*

The new finisher fits his brawler gimmick and honestly if you catch a elbow to the face from any decent brawler a three count will be the least of your worries.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*

I didn't see it, but if he is able to work it well to a point where it looks like he is taking the guy's head off, then it is fine. 

If it looks like the Heart Punch or the Cobra, then it can fuck off. 

His old finisher, Wasteland, was pretty shitty, so I appreciate a change.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*

The Cobra looks more dangerous than this.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hopefully his elbow isn't a new permanent finisher. Barrett will probably still use the Wasteland along with this move.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What was that "finisher" ?*

A "shitty little elbow"?! An elbow to the face will knock you the fuck out. It's a far more legitimate move than half of the finishers on the roster.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Bare Knuckle Champion*

So I guess every time Big Show punches somebody, if the wrestler's head isn't partly caved in, it ruins the illusion?


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Bare Knuckle Champion*

A bare knuckle figher does not have more punching power or skill than a boxer or Muay Thai fighter. They simply... don't wear gloves. It's kind of in the name. Just because he has that background (which he actually does apparently) doesn't mean he would dominate everyone simply because he doesn't protect his hands.

Secondly it is a relief to have gimmicks like this in the PG era. Seriously... you're fucking complaining about a brutal gimmick?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Bare Knuckle Champion*

Barret for champion!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Bare Knuckle Champion*

I can see why they've used it, as he has been involved in bare knuckle matches in the North West, they still go on pretty heavily across quarters of England and Europe if you know where to go, but the fact they just had him return into a squash match was poor, a PPV run in and screw job straight into a feud would have been better. 

And he wouldn't be able to knock out ppl with one spark every time, its more the fact he can take the punishment, rather than dish it out. bigger guys than barrett can't knock a guy out with one punch, you have a nice "one-punch mickey" take on boxing/fighting.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

That match sucked.. totally didnt care about Wade's returns promos at all... hardly notice he was even gone...


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Y2Joe said:


> I thought it was a solid return. Didn't much care for the entrance theme, but it could grow on me. Loved the finisher, facial hair and promo afterward.


+1


----------



## WWE FAN 999 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Well, that was underwhelming.*



Kentonbomb said:


> Let me start off by saying I do like Wade Barrett, but holy fuck, that's gotta be the most unimpressive debut or return of all time. People give Ryback the shits, but atleast he makes his squash matches entertaining. This is an example of how NOT to do a squash match.
> 
> Did Wade Barrett even deliver one move in this match? I guess because he's a former bareknuckle boxer, he has to take all the wrestling moves out of his moveset to get it over? That's ridiculous. On top of that, his finisher shat all over any potential Kassius Ohno push as "The KO King".
> 
> ...


Absolutely


----------



## WWE FAN 999 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hopefully Wade Barrett doesn't win any title cause the WWE will become boring. It's boring enough with CM Punk being champion.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

CM Punk is really over and has great charisma, why is it boring with him being champion?

Honestly i think Wade Barret has great charisma as well and is perfect for the title scene.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Bare Knuckle Champion*



RevolverSnake said:


> Barret for champion!


Barrett.

2 r's, 2 t's.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE FAN 999 said:


> Hopefully Wade Barrett doesn't win any title cause the WWE will become boring. It's boring enough with CM Punk being champion.


Punk and Barrett = Boring?

Sin Cara and Primo and Epico = Great?

Seek help.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Max Mouse said:


> That match sucked.. totally didnt care about Wade's returns promos at all... hardly notice he was even gone...


Pretty much.

He's not interested in meaningless matches. He's open for business. What a fucking promo. 

Some people need to hop off his johnson, he sucks.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't see the problem with his SD debut, he showed up dominated Tatsu and hit him with something that could legitimately knock anyone out and break their face. If it isn't flashy enough for you, it's ok. For all we know it isn't his only finisher just an add on.

As for the why wasn't the re-debut huge, it didn't need to be and shouldn't have been. Right now, there's too much going on and he won't be the focus. He won't be the focus on Raw, he shouldn't be the focus on SD right now since Ziggler is running around with the briefcase, that needs to be gotten out of the way so Barrett is the sole focus when he gets to that point. Also on SD ADR is the no.1 contender.

His re-debut served it's purpose, Barrett announced himself and said he was gonna be doing something without tying himself into anything too defined. Barrett is not being instantly thrust into the title scene (and that is a good thing), this is an announcement that he is gonna establish himself more before going for it and he gets to add more to his character than manipulative leader figure. He's announced himself, between now and next week he can setup anticipation for what he will do during the PPV and if he initiates his business at the PPV his re-debut would be complete and far more effective than randomly showing up on some PPV.

I feel they need to go the Ryback/Sandow route and have him winning matches whilst cutting promos and doing heelish attacks. No set feuds for now since the face aspect of the roster is so shallow that there are really only 2-4 people to feud with. Perhaps being paid to take out major faces (think contract hitman not bodyguard).

If his interesting thing is being a mercenary, that could work out very well, so long as he gets paid goes out messes up main eventers/faces in an underhanded attack and transaction ends. He should not be some sort of hired thug, kind of like a hitman. Whilst doing all this, he's messing his opponents in the ring and cutting promos. It has potential to get Barrett massive heat if his appearances mean that the feel good moment is gonna be ruined.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Saw him last night at a house show. Didn't get a great pop but whatever. Just some notes from the match.

-Faced Ted Dibiase Jr
-New theme is a remix of his "I don't care what you think of me" just in case you didn't know
-New titantron is him in a dark lit room or alley (looks like a room with spectators), punching out people
-He doesn't grapple much anymore
-For a good portion of the match, he was throwing punches
-Still uses the side slam move (Forgot it's name) as a signature
-Wasteland was not used
-New finisher looks very weak in person and didn't provoke much of a reaction. Will need to wait and see how it plays out.
-A small "lets go Barrett" chant broke out, nothing big though
-People cheered him for the most part while he was on the mic until he did the usual heel thing where he insults the city. Though, he still got some cheers when he said that because it's not a well liked city and many people came from other cities (many of which have "rivalries" with the city"
-His match was kinda boring but the end of the match was good. The start was extremely slow and the middle was slow for the most part but picked up later


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk and Barrett = Boring?
> 
> Sin Cara and Primo and Epico = Great?
> 
> Seek help.


Barrett is incredibly boring.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't like his new finisher. His new entrance song is great though. Way better than his old one.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Uneventful return, but to be expected because Wade Barrett can be quite boring without the right opponent.


----------



## TheChamp619 (Jul 25, 2011)

I liked his mini-promo at the end of that match where he slammed Yoshi and other jobbers. Eradicated the temporary dip in reputation he got from having to face Tatsu in the first place imo. I really hope he gets pushed. I'm feeling optimistic about Barrett's future to be honest.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Oxitron said:


> Barrett is incredibly boring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oxitron said:


> Barrett is incredibly boring.


Furthest thing from it, son. I might take this opinion more seriously if you weren't notorious for marking out for vanilla midget jobbers like Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rofl, Barret finally returns after his injury, and he has to fight Tatsu, one of the lowest rated wrestlers in WWE. What a welcome back.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Necramonium said:


> Rofl, Barret finally returns after his injury, and he has to fight Tatsu, one of the lowest rated wrestlers in WWE. What a welcome back.


Yeah, they even throw the IC title on Christian the night he returned and Vince hates him!

Expect Barrett not to be seen on Raw or SD next week and main event Saturday morning slam with JTG.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL more like expect Barrett to be squashed by Ryback.


----------



## dante1st (Jan 28, 2008)

Why why why why why CAN THEY NOT GIVE HIM A DECENT ENTRANCE SONG?????


----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

The entrance song still sucks but it wasn´t him who chose it? The match was boring, and the finisher meh. The minipromo in the end, was good as always. I hope the do something interesting with his character(i prefered him without the beard) and he manages to do the matches more exciting. It´s his only flaw.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Pennywispain said:


> The entrance song still sucks but it wasn´t him who chose it? The match was boring, and the finisher meh. The minipromo in the end, was good as always. I hope the do something interesting with his character(i prefered him without the beard) and he manages to do the matches more exciting. It´s his only flaw.


At least his intro doesn't have that awful autotune sound anymore.


----------



## hamp6 (Sep 4, 2012)

that return was cringe worthy and the audience didnt give a flying fuck.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: What the F*** was that? (Wade Barrett Return)*



Kentonbomb said:


> Pyro is not right. You admit you haven't seen Ohno's indy work, so you cannot comment any further. You can comment and be wrong, but nobody is going to take you seriously.
> 
> This is the same guy that said Daniel Bryan had no personality despite being in the most entertaining segments weekly and being one of the most consistant over, best wrestlers in the companys history. You guys are brainwashed by WWE and what you think they look for, I swear.


Pyro is wrong about Bryan, but this discussion isn't about Bryan. It's about Ohno. He's been mediocre as fuck. Honestly, Wades squash was better than anything he's done in NXT. His finish looked better than Ohnos, and he showed charisma, and just had an bad ass aura to him. He also cut a solid promo, something Ohno has yet to do.

And please, I'm far from brainwashed by the WWE machine. Christian is my favorite worker in the company, and he's been criminally underutilized his whole career.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

To be truly honest, i couldn't give a rats ass what his theme is or what his reaction is or even what finisher he uses, I am just 110% happy that Barrett is back...


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

he's the real deal. that return fucking sucked though. not really a big deal at all, just thought it was shitty that Michael Cole basically says "Wade Barrett returns... next...." 

don't mind the elbow at all either, i just hope it's not his finisher. i think the Wasteland is just fine as a finisher. also loved the knees over the ropes followed by the big boot.

"RAISE MY HAND!" :lol


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just glad he's back...he's always been a favorite of mine for some reason and I thought this return was okay.

- New finisher: Meh...I actually REALLY like the move just...Not sure if it should be his finisher.

- New theme: I....I don't know. Definitely better than his last theme...but that's not saying much. Again...I'm not sure what to think about it, maybe it'll grow on me. 

Overall, good to see em back, hope DAT BARRAGE appears on raw tonight


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I love the fact that he uses the finisher of internet darling Ohno/Hero. 
That fat Nickelback dude issn't going to be top star in the WWE.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

he looks more badass and manly now(not that he didn't before, specially being surrounded by the effeminate metrosexuals of the current roster). I like it.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

Glad to see him back but to be honest that return wasn't anything special.


----------



## RawKing (Sep 11, 2012)

wade barrett is a great wrestler he just didnt get the pop i expected


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

time for him to cement himself as the 2nd best heel behind CM punk cuz he has the capability of doing it.Excited to see where this new "street fighter" gimmick goes.i want to see a legit feud between him and sheamus but i want them to wait till mania for that


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't believe they didn't put Barrett on Raw this week, after all the hype about his return.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

-The new look is good. The beard gives him more of an edge and the trunks look better than the ones that looked like calf shit before he got hurt. I also like that he didn't come out with that cape. If Role Models has taught us anything it's that 'people to avoid people in capes.'

-Hate the theme. I was a huge fan of 'We are One' and 'End of Days' but the last two songs he's used have been awful. If he's supposed to be this badass brawler guy I think he needs something heavier.

-The physicality in his moveset is nice but I think his matches are going to put the casuals to sleep even faster than they did before. He can't rely solely on beating on people without mixing in a few actual wrestling moves or people are going to get sick of it real quick. The elbow finisher would make a nice signature move but I'd still rather see him use the Winds of Change to end matches.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mr cricket said:


> I can't believe they didn't put Barrett on Raw this week, after all the hype about his return.


Really? You *can't* believe it? Remember who you're talking about here.

I can understand why he wasn't on the show anyway, he has nothing to do with the PPV on Sunday. It's go home week, most of the time has to be devoted to building the PPV. Even if there were time wasting segments on Raw, but of course, Barrett is never going to be booked over RyBack, a fatal flaw on WWE's part. Having said that, though, it would've made more sense to have him return AFTER Night of Champions, but WWE never makes sense, especially with Wade Barrett. After all, we're talking about a guy who's not already a 2 to 3 time WWE Champion solely because of where he was born.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Furthest thing from it, son. I might take this opinion more seriously if you weren't notorious for marking out for vanilla midget jobbers like Tyson Kidd.


You need to stop arguing bullshit, seriously. I can't fathom how you have so many posts and you still can't grasp simple shit like this.

Kidd's entire "gimmick" (if you want to call it that) is being a great wrestler. He does it. He suits it.

Barrett's is supposedly a bare-knuckle brawler.
He doesn't punch much.
They don't look brutal (and people don't sell them well, so I guess that's partially their fault too)

Kidd is exciting _in the ring_ whereas Barrett is exciting _nowhere_.

He can't get a reaction from talking
He can't get a reaction from matches
He can't get a reaction from *anything*.

Why people like you have some unnatural, weird, stupid, and completely delusional love for Barrett is beyond me. The guy has potential, yes, but that's potential. He still sucks and can't get anything.

As far as that goes, I don't understand how you can be a fan of an extremely talented Sandow, but at the same time be a fan of the ridiculously boring and one-dimensional Bawwet Bawwage.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't believe they put Slater vs Ryback over Wade Barrett. Guess the WWE thinks people care about Ryder & Slater's feud.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

I cant believe someone posted Tyson Kidd is better then Wade Barrett... unk2

Wake up kiddo


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I feel like there going to pitch a Barrett, and Big Show feud. I believe it was Big Show who put him on the shelf anyhow. Right? If that is the case, why not pick up from there? It would make for a true storyline that actually already has a beginning, and it could be a solid feud to start out with. Big Show hasn't been around in some time, and I think a feud between the two men could be sooner than later.


----------



## tornado21 (Sep 5, 2012)

What was written on his t-shirt,Barrett Garage?


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

He'll get his soon enough.

He's fighting for the world title at house shows.
That may not mean much but it's something.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

truk83 said:


> I feel like there going to pitch a Barrett, and Big Show feud. I believe it was Big Show who put him on the shelf anyhow. Right? If that is the case, why not pick up from there? It would make for a true storyline that actually already has a beginning, and it could be a solid feud to start out with. Big Show hasn't been around in some time, and I think a feud between the two men could be sooner than later.


If they want to build Barrett up, then they need to keep him as far away from Big Show as possible. He kills anyone's momentum dead. Remember Rhodes? He was on fire throughout the whole last year and there were rumours he was in line for a main event push. He got involved in a shitty feud with Show around Wrestlemania time and all his momentum died and since then he's been doing nothing.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> I cant believe someone posted Tyson Kidd is better then Wade Barrett... unk2
> 
> Wake up kiddo


I thought you were a Bryan mark?
Bryan will (and has) happily say that Kidd is his favourite performer in the WWE and should be pushed.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

The new version of his theme is much better.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

The Barrett return was bad. A short contest; the guy didn't even break sweat. And to make things worse, he was then given an inane "open for business" speech to follow, which was disconnected and meaningless.

WWE, Raw and Smackdown, is going down hill rapidly and is hardly worthg tuning in to any more. Three quarters of the programme is scripted idiocy, with barely any wrestling worth the name to be seen in the ring. A properly organised Barrett return could have freshened things up; but this opportunity was wasted. Now, having debuted his return to the ring, he is not even scheduled too wrestle in this week's Smackdown.

Get a grip WWE; this is not good enough.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I guess next week somebody will be "sampling" Wade's "product". LMAO WTF is that supposed to mean? Most likely a cure for insomnia.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

His promo on SD was pretty good, abit short though. "Wade Barrett is open for business" makes me think he's gonna be having some kind of bounty hunter character fucking hope not.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

"Open for business" and "sampling the product" is his gimmick going to be innuendos now?

Or Barrett could be like a store and have moves like "the clearance sale" and "clean up on isle 4"


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> "Open for business" and "sampling the product" is his gimmick going to be innuendos now?


He, Hawkins and Reks are going to have a male prostitution gimmick. The winds of change aren't the only thing blowing.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

They better do something with him soon. By the end of the year he has to have a build for his character. I feel that its obvious that he will enter the WHC scene, so he needs credibility.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Once someone samples Wade's product, business will be booming, he sounds like he's dealing Meth.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Seems pretty obvious he will be someone who can be hired to take people out/help people win matches, I think it will work pretty well.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

They solely going to use Wade on Smackdown and not show him or barely show him on Raw?


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I know it won't happen but if him and Ryback went into a feud it could take them all the way to Survivor Series.
Two agressive guys going at it. The promos, build up and fights they could have would be amazing.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

David Banner said:


> Once someone samples Wade's product, business will be booming, he sounds like he's dealing Meth.


Someone needs to make a meme of Wade Barrett wearing a scumbag hat, that says "Samples the product, sells it to kids". Or "sells meth, to kids" whichever.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Oh god, I see another faction in the making. He'll probably hire henchmen like Ezekial and Mason Ryan, and together they'll beat up some superstars in return for money, similar to APA.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Riddle101 said:


> Someone needs to make a meme of Wade Barrett wearing a scumbag hat, that says "Samples the product, sells it to kids". Or "sells meth, to kids" whichever.


Please no.
Barrett doesn't deserve any attention at the moment.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice to see Barrett on RAW. Curious to see who will challenge him tomorrow.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Will Wade Barrett ever be World Champion? Thoughts


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

If Christian can be a World Champion,anyone can be World Champion


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Never yro:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Yes he will.

Probably not in 2012, but he is sure to win the Rumble


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Yes he will ............ provided he is employed for more than 7+ years he'll eventually get one. Everyone else seems to these days!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

He will get a 'thank you' reign someday, even if he doesn't win the title now.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Well he should be. He has the whole package. He's decent on a mic, gets a good heat, physique that WWE really likes.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

He should be WWE champ, tbh


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

he should be soon


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*



WashingtonD said:


> He should be WWE champ, tbh


I think he should be World Champion first and see how it goes before he goes for the WWE title.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Not this again :no: Yes, he will be.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Absolutely. He'll win multiple based on his look and ability to cut a promo even if he never gets better in the ring.

Before anybody says no because Vince is a xenophobe, do I need to remind you of the Canadian, Mexicam, Irish, and Indian champs we've had in the last few years?


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Of course , by the end of the year I'm pretty sure .


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Hopefully, yes.

Soon? Dunno, really. They botched up his return.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

He's got everything to be the champion. Wrestling skills, mic skills, charisma, looks. Does he deserve it? Yes. Will he get it? YES!


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> If Rey Mysterio can be a World Champion, anyone can be World Champion


Fixed. (Y)


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

No, McMahon hates him, he hates all english people, bla bla bla... :troll


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

I Think they are planning big things for Barrett in 2013. Mitb, Royal Rumble or even a wrestlemania main event where he wins the title.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Wrestlemania 30, Wembley Stadium. Calling it now. 

Optimistic?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

he should but i dont know if it will ever happen


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

There's hardly a doubt in my mind. For some reason they seem to want to be elongating the Sheamus/Del Rio feud for as long as possible, which is a shame because they both make each other more boring and Barrett deserves to be where Del Rio is.


austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> If Christian can be a World Champion,anyone can be World Champion


Whatever point you're trying to make isn't really working.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Of course he will. He's far too good to let slip by.

To go along with the trend of if he can then he could: If Swagger can get the title...


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Considering they pushed Nexus, and Wade Barrett at the same time... Of course. 

He *almost* won the championship a few times, what makes you think he won't win it?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

No, Vince doesn't want English people holding his world titles. He's been here long enough that by now they would have done it, and the fact that he's been fighting jobbers since he came back instead of starting off in a big feud proves they have no plans of doing anything with him.

Arguing that he'll win the belt because somebody else won it makes no sense. Everything works on a case by case basis and it's easily explainable why somebody won the belt even though they weren't supposed to. I guess people probably thought Mr. Perfect would get a title reign because Sgt. Slaughter got one, didn't exactly work out.


----------



## hoeski (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

im not sure... i actually want him to be a WH champ one day, but i think its not going to happen... at least not anytime soon


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, *Vince doesn't want English people holding his world titles*. He's been here long enough that by now they would have done it, and the fact that he's been fighting jobbers since he came back instead of starting off in a big feud proves they have no plans of doing anything with him.
> 
> Arguing that he'll win the belt because somebody else won it makes no sense. Everything works on a case by case basis and *it's easily explainable why somebody won the belt even though they weren't supposed to*. I guess people probably thought Mr. Perfect would get a title reign because Sgt. Slaughter got one, didn't exactly work out.


If this is the case, want to explain how Bret Hart got the WWE title?

Or, Triple H?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*



Stone Cold X said:


> If this is the case, want to explain how Bret Hart got the WWE title?
> 
> Or, Triple H?


Bret Hart and Triple H are English?

Fail.


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bret Hart and Triple H are English?
> 
> Fail.


One is Canadian.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, Vince doesn't want English people holding his world titles. He's been here long enough that by now they would have done it, and the fact that he's been fighting jobbers since he came back instead of starting off in a big feud proves they have no plans of doing anything with him.
> 
> Arguing that he'll win the belt because somebody else won it makes no sense. Everything works on a case by case basis and it's easily explainable why somebody won the belt even though they weren't supposed to. I guess people probably thought Mr. Perfect would get a title reign because Sgt. Slaughter got one, didn't exactly work out.


Maybe they want him in the world title scene that is currently occupied by Del Rio?


Stone Cold X said:


> One is Canadian.


_That's not the same thing_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Canadians aren't from England.

DUUUURRRR.



> Maybe they want him in the world title scene that is currently occupied by Del Rio?


Then why wasn't he on SmackDown this week? No, they just pushed more Sheamus and Del Rio shit AGAIN.


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Canadians aren't from England.
> 
> DUUUURRRR.


Yes, but you're missing the point. 

Why stop the english-born from getting titles, if Canadians *can* win world titles....?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Cause he doesn't fuckin' like English people, there's nothing more to it than that.

Canadians are just Americans who live across the border. English people aren't. When a guy gets 1000 world title shots and he wins none of them, it's obvious he's not going to get the title.


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cause he doesn't fuckin' like English people, there's nothing more to it than that.
> 
> Canadians are just Americans who live across the border. English people aren't.


Mmmmh... Okay. Understandable now.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Canadians aren't from England.
> 
> DUUUURRRR.
> 
> ...


Team Friendship was running Smackdown this week actually. Sheamus and Del Rio wasn't "pushed" but it was continued I guess, but just because they're not putting him in there now doesn't mean they won't ever. Like I said I think they want Sheamus/Del Rio to be one of "those" legendary epic feuds, and the second they pull the plug on it Barrett is their next in line.



Stone Cold X said:


> Yes, but you're missing the point.
> 
> Why stop the english-born from getting titles, if Canadians *can* win world titles....?


I think Pyro is trying to assert that Vince has a bias against the English, not anyone that isn't American.


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*



greendayedgehead said:


> I think Pyro is trying to assert that Vince has a bias against the English, not anyone that isn't American.


Beaten.  You were late, buddy!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

If Barret will miss this push, his career in WWE is over


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*



greendayedgehead said:


> Team Friendship was running Smackdown this week actually. Sheamus and Del Rio wasn't "pushed" but it was continued I guess, but just because they're not putting him in there now doesn't mean they won't ever.


Continued, pushed, you know what I meant.

Barrett's return push has been WEAK. They obviously have no intention of putting him in the title picture.



> Like I said I think they want Sheamus/Del Rio to be one of "those" legendary epic feuds, and the second they pull the plug on it Barrett is their next in line.


Are you sure about that? Are you sure it's not the guy with the briefcase?

Not to mention, there's all these reports that Orton is turning heel by the end of the year, and if that happens, you can scratch out any hope Barrett has of main eventing. 

Even if he got the main event, what the HELL makes anybody think he's beating Sheamus? The guy is practically invincible.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Not this year.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

If we're looking at dirtsheets, put equal stock in the reports that say WWE are high on Barrett and looking for him to have a world title run. Ziggler will be a hiccup in Sheamus's path of destruction, that will take a month or two tops because WWE don't have faith in him yet. I believe the REAL next in line will be Barrett. Or he might just get Ziggler treatment, who knows.

I do feel like WWE are in a situation where they have Barrett at A and want to get him to B, but aren't coming up with the right thing for him. The new bare knuckle return gimmick is something, but it seems other than that they're stuck on him.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Not untill Vince loses control of the company. Pyro says it all. They gave him like a million title shots and he didn't even win one title. I hate to say it but I actually still have some hope that he gets it in the next year or so. It's stupid of me and i'll be dissappointed again.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Well at first I had no doubt but while I'm happy he's playing what I believe to be a better gimmick, it may be a test for him because if it doesn't get over, WWE may begin to invest less in him. He should get a World Heavyweight Title reign though.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Will Barrett ever be World Champion?*

Yes, he will almost certainly win the World Title. They'll probably Swagger him up with it or maybe even give him a Christian-esque reign as cowardly heel against superpowered Sheamus, but he'll win it for sure. It's not even a huge booking decision to do it, the world title is basically a midcard title - they could book Heath Slater to win it tonight and it wouldn't look any better or worse, but that's just my opinion on the title. 

As for the WWE title... WWE are much more selective when it comes to that, so who knows? At the moment in his 'squash match re-debut' position, he isn't going to go anywhere near it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Wade Gives His New Finisher A Name*



> Wade Barrett ‏@WadeBarrett
> For those who keep asking for the name of my elbow smash, it's 'The Souvenir'. For the stupid, i'll explain why later.


I like it. The Souvenir is cool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Wade Gives His New Finisher A Name*

And the downward spiral continues...


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Wade Gives His New Finisher A Name*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And the downward spiral continues...


You must be real fun at parties.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Wade Gives His New Finisher A Name*

This fucking guy... fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Wade Gives His New Finisher A Name*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> You must be real fun at parties.


Just as long as they aren't about wrestling.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Not surprised this guy needs his own thread.

Anyway, idk why they fucked with his old gimmick. Everyone always remembers who you were before (hence why we heard Nexus chants last week, and why we continue to hear Albert chants every time Tensai wrestlers). Granted, Barrett's transformation isn't nearly as extreme as Tensai's complete metamorphosis, but it may be hard for Barrett to get out from under his own shadow.


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

'The Souvenir'??

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

'The Terrible' fits better.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay am taking over this thread for a little bit..
Since Barrett's theme is horrible and terrible
Can any of you come up with a song that hasn't been used by anyone else (Or Barrett before) 
That has lyrics that fit Barrett, and that has the beginning of a WWE song. What i mean by that is, that most WWE themes have a certain sound that makes a superstar recognizable and makes the crowd pop or boo.

GO!


the purpose of this is that I want to change Barrett's theme when WWE 13 comes out lol:westbrook2
But is also a good discussion about what songs people prefer:gus


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*Wade barrett has lost his touch.*

They are really fucking up his return. You have him be a leader of the nexus, fued with Orton to returning against facing guys like Yoshi tatsu and Tyson kidd. I think its gonna take a while for them to push Barrett. Prolly not til next years MITB.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

oh btw his new theme sucks too. (not that his last one was any better)


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Wade barrett has lost his touch.*

Yeah unless he does something big he's just a walking Snorlax


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

don't like his new finisher either.


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Wade barrett has lost his touch.*

He's severely lacking Charisma. People dont wanna admit it but thats the problem. 

You look at someone like Heath Slater and his onscreen character execution and compare that with how barrett performs. Its just.... bland.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Wade barrett has lost his touch.*

I'm surprised a "boring" chant didn't break out tonight during his match. They advertise the guy in promos as some bad ass brawler and than have him come out to some generic theme music and use a slow as molasses bland wrestling style, course the audience isn't going to be interested. His new finisher is very unimpressive as well.

He desperately needs to find a new character type.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Wade barrett has lost his touch.*



Tnmore said:


> He's severely lacking Charisma. People dont wanna admit it but thats the problem.
> 
> You look at someone like Heath Slater and his onscreen character execution and compare that with how barrett performs. Its just.... bland.


You're comparing Slater, a man with a ROCK STAR gimmick, to Barrett, a guy with a boring ass boxer gimmick, in order to prove who has more charisma? seriously?


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Wade barrett has lost his touch.*



SummerLove said:


> You're comparing Slater, a man with a ROCK STAR gimmick, to Barrett, a guy with a boring ass boxer gimmick, in order to prove who has more charisma? seriously?


No, I'm just saying Heath Slater is ten times more innovative with his character onscreen when compared to Barrett. 

And yes Slater is more naturally charismatic than Barrett, despite being a jobber. Like it or not, its true.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Tnmore said:


> No, I'm just saying Heath Slater is ten times more innovative with his character onscreen when compared to Barrett.
> 
> And yes Slater is more naturally charismatic than Barrett, despite being a jobber. Like it or not, its true.




agreed, he's full of charisma


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Wade barrett has lost his touch.*

He's just not doing anything interesting at present. Squash matches are only useful if they showcase a wrestler's skills, aside from the black hole slam Barrett doesn't appear to have anything with the impact to make it worthwhile. He doesn't even look like he's beating the guys up at present, it's just extremely boring, one-sided matches with nothing happening. They need to rectify this ASAP.


----------



## superfestus (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Wade barrett has lost his touch.*

The best part of Wade Barrett's run has been his vignettes. The problem is, he still had to wrestle and he's just plain old boring. I thought he was going to be a world champion within 6 months of debuting on NXT. I was a fool for thinking that. The guy has nothing going for him in the ring. I zone out for every promo and his matches suck the life out of me. If he was 5'10" he'd be long gone.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Wade barrett has lost his touch.*

yeh wish they woulda jumped him into something big right away rather than jobber matches with absolutely no meaning or promo of him becoming a "street fighter"


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dude has lost all momentum. I actually forgot he existed when he came out for his match. This is not a guy who needs to beat random jobbers.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Wade barrett has lost his touch.*

They could probably put him in the WHC picture if they started rebuilding him properly. These jobber matches are painfully boring to watch and are completely pointless.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Wade barrett has lost his touch.*

they always bring guys back and having them squash people to work their way back to the ranks, so to speak. unless you're a known main eventer, you dont return and get injected right into a top-card feud. Give it some more time before writing him off.

although, its very possible he might flounder, getting injured can take a lot out of a wrestler, it makes you cautious and maybe not giving 100% in the ring anymore cause in the back of your mind, you're worried about re-injuring something. 

He also got injured at the worst possible time (they were about to have him win Money In The Bank), and its known that in this business, if you miss your opportunity for one reason or another, you're not necessarily guaranteed another one. Case in point, since he's been gone Ryback is now ahead of him on the card.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Wade barrett has lost his touch.*

When did Barrett HAVE his touch? He was boring as sin before Big Snooze decided to play shot put with him, only to come back even boringer. Yes, that's right, "boringer" is a word if I say it is.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If he's a bare knuckle fighter why is his finisher an elbow to the head? Also how can he be a bare knuckle fighter with his hands taped? isn't the whole point of bare knuckle fighting to fight with your hands bare no tape or gloves?

They've really destroyed any momentum he had with those vignette's. The whole open for business thing seems to have been dropped all together, Barrett didn't show up on smackdown and didn't say anything on Raw. I bet you the writers didn't even know what open for business meant, they just wrote it then couldn't figure out where to take it and just dropped it.

So i guess now all he's gonna do is destroy jobbers until the writers can think of something for him. Honestly WWE needs to realize these fucking squash matches don't do anything for anyone the crowd could care less about Barrett defeating Gabriel, Tyson Kidd, or Yoshi Tatsu. Put him in a damn feud or the crowd will not give a shit about him, judging by the reactions tonight they've already lost interest in him. You can almost hear a pin drop now whenever Barrett has a match, seriously its that bad.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Bring back Wasteland. The new finisher is fucking shit.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Push him to the main event against Sheamus over the World title.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

He looks fucking badass at the moment, I just wish they'd give him a program and show off his character development a bit more. They have totally butchered his return, all he's been doing is squashing jobbers, he's better than that.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

they are clearly taking their time with this guy. He is too good to be involved in only squash matches


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

He has just been sort of floating around really doing nothing especially after the creative vignettes. Since he is a heel he should have been called out by someone from his past. Wade himself said via those vignettes that sometimes you have to go back to your roots, or where it all started, something to that affect. In any case a part of his past could be Drew McIntyre. They used to be a tag team, and were friends. I realize McIntyre is a jobber at this point to most, but it's still something they could have went with. An angle involving Drew, and Wade where McIntyre tries to convince Wade to join up with him, and do something they have never done in the WWE, and that's win the Tag Team championships.

Both are heels, and I think if Wade first rejected it would add a bit more to the story. This way Drew can convince Wade that as a tag team they are unstoppable. Perhaps Drew says he knows how much he despises the fact that an Irishman is WHC, and says that he hates Sheamus just as much as Wade does. Drew says that having common enemies are what tag teams do. Perhaps they costs Sheamus his title, and help Ziggler cash in his MITB? Just a thought. Having them become the bullies of the WWE would be awesome backstage, and I think a tag team title feud with Kane, and Bryan would be ideal.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

that elbow really needs to be a signature. stagger the opponent and then set him up for the Wasteland. not sure why they went away with the Wasteland entirely.

he's going to end up getting wrecked by Sheamus with ease, hard to look forward to. good in the ring, really good on the mic, but before Barrett is Sheamus' personal jobber much like ADR was, looks we're going to be subjected to Sheamus making Big Show look like a weak punk bitch for a while. can't fucking wait.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70-tFTPiq8I

This could be a potential finisher, he executed it very nicely last match


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Isn't that the Bossman Slam?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the guy, he was born 15 minutes away from me but since he's come back I've been bored shitless by his "ring" ability and promos. I know he can wrestle but he's taking the bare knuckle fighting gimmick a bit too far.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't like Barrett. I didn't like him as the Nexus leader, even though I should like him because he's British.
His old finisher was shit, this finisher he does it shit. He's boring and expected. Nothing special.
Plus his promos are crap.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Undashing Rom said:


> He's boring and expected. Nothing special.
> Plus his promos are crap.


Location: Crossrhodes


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Barrett's new finisher is a joke, I think most of us can agree on that. Hell, I've done worse to people who try to cut in line at Starbucks.


----------



## WWEzITzFactor (Sep 23, 2012)

*Youtube, RaF of Wade Barrett, Spoilers*

Hello everyone i an a new youtuber .and right now on my channel i got the Spoilers 
For SmackDown that is set to sir on 9/28/12 

also if you do go over to my channel and seem to like it make sure to subscribe 
for more awesome videos by me this week i'm reviewing all promotions of wresting as they come out 


RAW
NXT
TNA
Smackdown 
Special *** 
PPV

as you can see thats 6 out of a 7 day week of uploading very busy really fun so if you can go over to my channel and support me that'll be great

also this weeks Special is going to be me talking about the Rise and Fall of Wade Barrett so you dont want to miss that 

Channel in the Signature
Thank you for taking the time to read this post


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Youtube, RaF of Wade Barrett, Spoilers*

The rise and fall of Wade Barrett? Give the guy a chance, his career is only just beginning for christ sake.

Anyway, I don't think you're allowed to make shameless plugs brah, this'll be closed soon. Rightfully so, it's stupid, really really stupid.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*WWE.COM: Inside Barrett's New Move, The Souvenir*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/2012-09-28/inside-wade-barretts-brutal-new-move-26055158



> For Wade Barrett, it's back to brutal basics.
> 
> After more than six months away from WWE, Barrett is back and he’s looking to make up for lost time. During his absence from WWE television, the British Superstar returned to his bare-knuckle fighting roots to “reignite the flame.” With a new look and a new aggressive attitude, Barrett’s Barrage looks more intense and vicious than ever before.
> 
> ...


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Wasteland was A LOT better than this new finisher. It has 0 impact as a finisher.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

^Agreed. Imagine him winning the World title with that stupid elbow finisher:no:. Wasteland may look weak but it still has cool factor about it, like Cena's AA.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

The only thing Wasteland has for it as a finishing move is the setup for it. 

However, since this is a promotion based on (generally mindless) theatrics, that already makes it better than "The Souvenir." If they're serious about having it as Barrett's coup de grace then it'll have to be _built the.fuck.up_.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*I don't think Wasteland is the best finisher. But I think it's a lot better than Winds of Change or The Souvenir. If it were up to me I would give him the powerbomb.*


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I like that he has three possible finishers! Give him an armbar like the one Jon Jones used to finish Vitor on the weekend and he could be one of the most well rounded big man the WWE has seen in years!


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Bare Knuckle Champion*



DonkMunk316 said:


> Has no place in a PG WWE.
> 
> Bare knuckle combat is one of the most brutal fights a man can be involved in.
> 
> ...


No. That would go to this:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apCYdZ9KUL0


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

*barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*

that new finisher barrett has is impactful but not enough to deliver a KO blow imo. the elbow strike imo should have been a signature to really daze a opponent and he should finish them with the wasteland, but now that i see it he really needs more wind up to that elbow strike he might have as well wind up by bouncing of the ropes and deliver a devastating clothesline strike for the KO. the gif below will back my statement

Brutal and devastating impact









Thoughts?


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*

The move wont get over with PG restrictions. Barrett is not charismatic enough to pull it off anyway.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*

Disagree. The guy is showing off his fighting expertise by not having to need much wind up or distance to provide a knockout shot. He uses the momentum of spinning his opponent back into an perfectly (kayfabe) placed elbow to the jaw. 

If anything I would love to see it to be even more brutal by doing it to the back of the skull, but I think that maybe what Kassius Ohno is moving more towards now.

Edit: disagree on the charisma comment above. The guy probably has the best mic skills of any active wrestler in the biz right now.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*



Tnmore said:


> The move wont get over with PG restrictions. Barrett is not charismatic enough to pull it off anyway.


What the fuck are you talking about? Barrett isn't charismatic enough to do a high impact clothesline? I've heard it all now. And how is a clothesline from hell any less PG than a elbow strike to the temple?

Sometimes the stupidity I read on this forum baffles me.

Anyway, nah, I'm quite content with the elbow he's using to be honest, he delivers it well and it looks brutal.


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Barrett isn't charismatic enough to do a high impact clothesline?


I'm not talking about performing the move. Anyone can do that. I'm talking about his ability to get the move over with the fans. 

And yes, he lacks charisma. Its like I posted in another thread in general section few days back.



Tnmore said:


> He's severely lacking Charisma. People dont wanna admit it but thats the problem.
> 
> You look at someone like Heath Slater and his onscreen character execution and compare that with how barrett performs. Its just.... bland.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*

JBL will knock Barrett the fuck out if the latter stole his finisher.


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*



Jon_Snow said:


> JBL will knock Barrett the fuck out if the latter stole his finisher.


:no:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*

His finisher should be the Blackhole Slam. It should have always been the Blackhole Slam. I don't care if it goes along with his bare knuckle brawler gimmick or not, it's the right way to go.


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*

now that i think about it it does look devastating.


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*



Rockstar said:


> His finisher should be the Blackhole Slam. It should have always been the Blackhole Slam. I don't care if it goes along with his bare knuckle brawler gimmick or not, it's the right way to go.


whats the bh slam? you have a gif?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*

If he has to do the elbow I would prefer if he did the run-up to it, because then it gives it more momentum plus he can hit it out of nowhere too and at various angles. At the minute the setup for the move is limiting him somewhat.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*



Tnmore said:


> I'm not talking about performing the move. Anyone can do that. I'm talking about his ability to get the move over with the fans.
> 
> And yes, he lacks charisma. Its like I posted in another thread in general section few days back.


Your opinion is terrible lol :westbrook2
He is one of the top 5 mic workers in the company, he has great presence that commands attention, and he showed it during the nexus run.
Because the WWE books him like crap you shouldn't be going around looking like a idiot, and making a fool out of yourself saying things like that.

How many people gave a shit about Steve Austin when he was the ring master? 
How many people gave a shit about the Rock when he was Rocky Mavia?
And that was at a time when Pro wrestling was hot and all crowds weren't completely dead.
In today's WWE only a few people get a reaction; kids and women cheer Cena and the older crowd boos. When they are in a smarky city the heels get some love but apart from that all the mid card gets mostly silence. (Again is not their fault: WWE's shitty booking is to blame)


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> If he has to do the elbow I would prefer if he did the run-up to it, because then it gives it more momentum plus he can hit it out of nowhere too and at various angles. At the minute the setup for the move is limiting him somewhat.


i agree, even though hes using the bounce back momentum against his opponent is not enough imo, running up from anywhere or bouncing from the ropes will be more impactful and devastating.

look at the impact the bounce back from the ropes gathers more momentum and is more brutal looking.


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*



cavs25 said:


> Your opinion is terrible lol :westbrook2


Thank you for your irrelevant opinion.



> He is one of the top 5 mic workers in the company, he has great presence that commands attention, and he showed it during the nexus run.


I never said he didnt have presence in the ring. Someone like Tensai has presence in the ring as well but that doesnt make him charismatic.



> Because the WWE books him like crap you shouldn't be going around looking like a idiot, and making a fool out of yourself saying things like that.


Unnecessary insults. 

I never talked about Barrett's character booking. 



> How many people gave a shit about Steve Austin when he was the ring master?
> How many people gave a shit about the Rock when he was Rocky Mavia?


You're right they didnt, and no one ever called them most charismatic either. That happened when they were able to evolve, show charisma and become mega-stars. We can discuss this further when barrett manages to become a Mega star like those two. 

I'm not saying Barrett wont become a big star in the future, mind you. But as of right now he lacks charisma. Thats a fact, whether you like it or not. 



> And that was at a time when Pro wrestling was hot and all crowds weren't completely dead.
> In today's WWE only a few people get a reaction; kids and women cheer Cena and the older crowd boos. When they are in a smarky city the heels get some love but apart from that all the mid card gets mostly silence. (Again is not their fault: WWE's shitty booking is to blame)


If you have charisma, crowd will react to you, regardless of the era/period/time. Zack Ryder or Alex Riley are good examples, even though I dislike both of them.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I AM CORN said:


> now that i think about it it does look devastating.


It actually does. But it's kinda not all that yet...like makes me mark out or anything, kind find the right word to use, sorry. When he used the wasteland, he got it over, by using on big people and big names, and in "oh shit" moments like how he caught Kofi to win the IC title. This move, he's just been using it on jobbers, so it's not over yet. 

I mean look at Chris Hero down in NXT, he pretty much almost does the same thing, and it's over, but he's using it in high important matches and non irrelevant peeps. I would like it if Barrett can use the jack knife powerbomb. I'm sure Nash won't mind.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*



Tnmore said:


> If you have charisma, crowd will react to you, regardless of the era/period/time. Zack Ryder or Alex Riley are good examples, even though I dislike both of them.


Really? No one gave a shit about Ryder until his Internet show, and he'll still never actually go anywhere. And Riley has charisma? He gets reactions? This is news to me.

Barrett's plight is pure booking. Not every guy can say that, but for Barrett it's absolutely true. Pure booking.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: barrett's finisher should have been clothesline from hell*



Tnmore said:


> If you have charisma, crowd will react to you, regardless of the era/period/time. Zack Ryder or Alex Riley are good examples, even though I dislike both of them.


Do people care about either of these guys?


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

*Barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*

lets think about it hes a former bare knuckle champion, he has KO power, he could legit KO somebody with the souvenir elbow so why not instead of going for a pin, he stands tall like a true villian and get a 10 count for a KO win? it will make him look more badass and he will be seen as a credible heel.










Thoughts?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Why wait for a 10 count when u can pin for a 3 count?

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*

Ref should just get down and see if he is OK and then obviously he is knocked out so ring the bell by KO


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

BigWillie54 said:


> Why wait for a 10 count when u can pin for a 3 count?
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


idk? maybe so he can stand tall over his KO'd opponent with his hand raised in victory will make him look like a legit badass.



TeamHeadsh0t said:


> Ref should just get down and see if he is OK and then obviously he is knocked out so ring the bell by KO


what your saying could also work i just meant he can stand tall and let the ref do a 10 count then he can brag about laying dudes out cold for the 10 count that would be epic imo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*

After all of the Last Man Standing matches, where people basically kill each other and still get up before 10, we're suppose to believe that an elbow knocks someone out for a 10 count?


----------



## Delaney 3:16 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*

I think this would be a great idea. At least let him do this to the jobbers.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*



Headliner said:


> After all of the Last Man Standing matches, where people basically kill each other and still get up before 10, we're suppose to believe that an elbow knocks someone out for a 10 count?


I agree with this. This would devalue Last Man Standing matches. If anything, he should ask the refs to do a 5 count pin like King Kong Bundy used to. I'm not very high on Wade Barrett, but if they want to push him, something has to change.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*

The 10 count isn't supposed to be utilized unless it's a last man standing match or if all competing wrestlers are down at the same time.


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*

He could just put a foot on the guy's chest with his arm raised while the ref counts to three.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*

Headliner got it exactly right. Plus, how much of a joke would Barrett look like when somebody got up at 6? You know that would never fly against anybody significant.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*



Gimpy said:


> He could just put a foot on the guy's chest with his arm raised while the ref counts to three.


C'MON BABY!!!!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*

Perhaps Wade can just go back to using the "Wasteland" finisher that he had. Is it his injury that may have caused him to use something else for the time being?


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*



Warren Zevon said:


> I agree with this. This would devalue Last Man Standing matches. If anything, he should ask the refs to do a 5 count pin like King Kong Bundy used to. I'm not very high on Wade Barrett, but if they want to push him, something has to change.


Why not have all the NXT superstars do something just for wade barret to take away from them/ Have given to him.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*



Warren Zevon said:


> I agree with this. This would devalue Last Man Standing matches. If anything, he should ask the refs to do a 5 count pin like King Kong Bundy used to. I'm not very high on Wade Barrett, but if they want to push him, something has to change.


Big E Langston is doing the 5 count thing on NXT.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*



adrian_zombo said:


> C'MON BABY!!!!


:lmao

He should do it like Ultimate Warrior did to Savage during their retirement match, pure badassery


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*

That would be stealing Kassius Ohno's gimmick, directly.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: barrett should jus let the ref do a 10 count for a KO win*



Headliner said:


> After all of the Last Man Standing matches, where people basically kill each other and still get up before 10, we're suppose to believe that an elbow knocks someone out for a 10 count?


The idea isn't that bad, but unfortunately, the point Headliner made is valid.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - As seen Monday on Raw, Wade Barrett complained to program General Manager AJ Lee about not competing on the show. He did compete earlier as he faced Tyson Kidd in a match taped for this week's episode of WWE Superstars.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Video_Lilian_Garcia.html#E1ZgIBdgt7huzM9i.99

he was on Superstars Taping against Kidd again


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Doesn't matter. Giving Wade the Raw segment complaining about no getting a match on Raw does more for him than showing that match on Raw would have accomplished.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Doesn't matter. Giving Wade the Raw segment complaining about no getting a match on Raw does more for him than showing that match on Raw would have accomplished.


This, and besides he should be cutting more promos not getting useless squash matches.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Barrett's return has been absolutely awful so far. That new finisher is bland as fuck.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

*Why do people dislike Wade Barrett's new finisher?*

I don't get why. I certainly wouldn't enjoy a fucking elbow being smashed into my face. It looks real and fits his new bare knuckle fighter gimmick.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

hes gonna win the RR imo


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Barrett already stated somewhere that "Wasteland" is still part of his "arsenal", don't remember where he said that though, might be twitter ?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

He needs to start a feud with Ryback, and air this footage for all the world to see...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yYVSmaMw90

Then there is this video as well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLtNJl9QpC4&feature=relmfu

Seems to me like the WWE could easily portray Wade as the aggressor in this angle. Barrett says that he has already defeated Ryback, and that this undefeated business is a lie.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi.

I'm new here.
I thought I'd give you some insight into Wade's rose tattoo as I've been lurking on here and seen a few people wondering "Why a red rose"
He's from my home town of Preston(Not Manchester) which is in the county Lancashire in the north west of England and the Red Rose is the symbol which represents our county.
"The red rose of Lancashire"

His horrible taste in themes. I have no fucking idea what he was thinking.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

I was convinced he was eating a Brogue Kick last night.

They could have had Big Show distract Sheamus and have Wade elbow him and get him a win. Wouldn't have hurt Sheamus, would have progressed the fued with him and Show as well as giving Barrett a win which could be used as a storyline for the future. 

But nah we had fucking Tensai run in for no reason and Sheamus ended up standing tall as fucking usual.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And they could've done the same thing with Sandow last week, but never expect the WWE to progress things logically and get some up and comers over.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Nope, book Sheamus as strong as humanly possible at the expense of the rest of the roster.

How do they expect people to get behind baby face Sheamus if he is constantly on top in every single fued?

Anyway, at least Wade was on Raw.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lol Barrett isn't an up and comer. He's a green hack who in spite of having received one of the best debut pushes since Lesnar, did absolutely fuck all with it due to his stale, bland personality and redundant vocals on the mic. The mere fact that this chump was associated anywhere near the WHC picture is an abomination.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

TheGreatOne. said:


> Nope, book Sheamus as strong as humanly possible at the expense of the rest of the roster.
> 
> How do they expect people to get behind baby face Sheamus if he is constantly on top in every single fued?
> 
> Anyway, at least Wade was on Raw.


Not really a new thing tbh, babyfaces are always protected at the expense of the roster. Although I agree that Sheamus's booking is ridiculous but still, when Orton was champion last week people were constantly getting RKO'd or punted, Cena too.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Thecreepygeek said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new here.
> I thought I'd give you some insight into Wade's rose tattoo as I've been lurking on here and seen a few people wondering "Why a red rose"
> ...


His tattoo gets nothing but love from me, because the banner on it has a line from a Manics song.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> hes gonna win the RR imo


Lmao


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

- Wade Barrett and World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus traded insults on Twitter last night after their match on RAW. Sheamus tweeted:

"Wade, Tensai, Big Show... One ring & lil old me. When all said & done i was still last man standing. It has begun."

Barrett responded:

"Keep mouthing off and next time i'll break your jaw, you ginger tosser. @WWESheamus"


Hahaha


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Not sure why the commentators were referring to Barrett as a rookie.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Thecreepygeek said:


> - Wade Barrett and World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus traded insults on Twitter last night after their match on RAW. Sheamus tweeted:
> 
> "Wade, Tensai, Big Show... One ring & lil old me. When all said & done i was still last man standing. It has begun."
> 
> ...


That's great. I want to see more of that English charm from Barrett.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Barrett coming back got me back into wrestling. I hope he works his way to the top and actually stays there this time. He was so close last time.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

Wade Barrett made me like English people


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Wade was protected yesterday. He was even booked with Sheamus, and wasn't pinned. That's a good sign.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

we're probably gonna see a sheamus vs barrett feud around TLC or SS.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Lady Killer said:


> Not sure why the commentators were referring to Barrett as a rookie.


With those ring skills he might as well be.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao 

Touche. Not sure what people see in this guy.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL his tweet genuinely made me laugh. First time I've ever seen the word 'tosser' used by a WWE wrestler.

A _ginger_ tosser at that! Damn if he said that on WWE TV I'd be creased up.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hopefully he can kick on here. I've had high hopes for him but for one reason or another he just hasn't really hit it.

I enjoy watching him perform regardless.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

Him not losing clean to Sheamus means they have high hopes for him.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

There's an awful lot of hate on Barrett by certain members of this forum for no apparent reason, considering Barrett hasn't done much in the first place.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett has unfortunately been pretty unlucky for being close to a total package in WWE. He has incredible mic skills and presence, has charisma (as seen in his Nexus days), has an intimidating heelish look, and his in ring skills are passable (he's had more than a handful of great matches in his career). It's a shame people hold his in ring work so much against him even though he's proven in big match situations he can deliver spectacular matches (such as versus Cena HIAC 2010, or Elimination Chamber this year). He's not one of the better in-ring workers, but if he was I'm sure a lot of the people who hate him would be just as big of marks for him as myself. Then again, guess that's just logic.



> There's an awful lot of hate on Barrett by certain members of this forum for no apparent reason, considering Barrett hasn't done much in the first place.


I know. What a great heel! And just imagine, if he ever does win the World Title, how much more that hate will be. Makes me wish they'd put the World Title on him tomorrow.8*D


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

They should use the United Kingdom stable from WWE12 but with him, Regal, McIntyre and Mason Ryan.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

So, basically a Foreign Legion reunion? If they let Drew be funny, I'm all for it.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Good heel look, good charisma, good in-ring, great mic skills. Gonna be big if booked right.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

he better featured big in the first week of November. Since RAW & Smackdown is in England. Meaning not squash matches during that time.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Barrett's character is driving me mental!*

First off, I really enjoyed the show tonight and I'm not one to usually start threads picking apart minor details in the product to bitch about. But this one has been driving me nuts for months now. I've made reference to it before in passing but it's really starting to bother me. Probably because the Wade Barrett character is perfect in nearly every way except one of the most important. 

*His move-set should reflect his character. * I'm sick to death of hearing Cole tell me how Wade is bare knuckles champion only to watch him engage in armbars and headlocks and almost no punching whatsoever. I mean, I love coller-and-elbows as much as the next wrasslin fan but shouldn't he be starting the match in a boxer's stance? Wouldn't a 'barrage' of body blows (a la Taker) be a standard move for someone promoted as such?

What's worse is Barrett is actually a decent mat-wrestler, but that's not how he's been billed. His look is great, he can talk, love the new beard, theme song suits the character. Shit's almost perfect...but who's falling asleep at the switch here? Barrett? Producers/handlers? WTF? Who's telling him to wrestle this way?


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Barrett's character is driving me mental!*

The minor nitpick I have is why does the bare knuckle fighter tape his fists?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Barrett's character is driving me mental!*

I haven't seen tonight's Raw yet, but he was starting his matches on Smackdown in a fighting stance. If you go back to a few weeks ago in his match with Gabriel he was throwing punches and was always had his hands (fists) up...


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Barrett's character is driving me mental!*

Does he have lapses where he forgets his character?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Barrett's character is driving me mental!*

Who gives a shit? What do you want him to do, hit nothing but strikes on Sheamus for 15 minutes? He's still in a wrestling promotion, just because his character fought bare knuckle doesn't automatically make him a boxer. His squashes have been more about punching but you CAN'T do that in long matches, it doesn't work.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Barrett's character is driving me mental!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who gives a shit? What do you want him to do, hit nothing but strikes on Sheamus for 15 minutes? He's still in a wrestling promotion, just because his character fought bare knuckle doesn't automatically make him a boxer. His squashes have been more about punching but you CAN'T do that in long matches, it doesn't work.


Leave it to Tyrion to exaggerate to the fullest extent. Yeah, I want nothing but strikes for 15 minutes (dripping with sarcasm).

Did you even read the post?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, I did, and that's what you said. You want his moveset to reflect his character and he shouldn't be using standard wrestling moves even though he's a wrestler. That's what you said.



> His move-set should reflect his character. I'm sick to death of hearing Cole tell me how Wade is bare knuckles champion only to watch him engage in armbars and headlocks and almost no punching whatsoever.


Translation: Don't wrestle and keep throwing punches because that's your character. Don't even deny it, it's right there.

People don't want a long strikefest. That's why Tensai's matches are so bad, because he doesn't do moves, he just hits people over and over again and nobody cares.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, I did, and that's what you said. You want his moveset to reflect his character and he shouldn't be using standard wrestling moves even though he's a wrestler. That's what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullshit, your over-extending the meaning of my language, as usual. 

Cole repeats the phrase over and over again while Barrett is performing traditional holds. His move-set should reflect his character, not only strikes, just more of them, particularly if the announce team is gonna keep hyping that selling point. I didn't say he shouldn't use wrestling moves, I actually stated that he's an excellent mat wrestler, but if he's billed as a brawler...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe you should've just said that the first time instead of acting like him performing wrestling moves is wrong.

Either way, I'll say again, WHO. CARES. It's a trivial point, the only thing that really needs to tie in to his background is his finisher, which it does. At least as much as it can since Big Show robbed him of the punch.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Why would you make that leap? I'd equate that to how you took/spun it. There is no language in that original post that suggests I wouldn't want to him perform traditional moves at all.

I'm beginning to think your not nearly the wordsmith I'd thought. Just really good at exaggeration.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Give Barrett a storyline already ffs.


----------



## dddsssccc (Dec 17, 2006)

It does seem like Barrett is just drifting around aimlessly at the moment. You'd think the WWE would have had something prepared for him since he was off so long. They had plenty of time.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Personally, I think his finisher should be the uppercut Cesaro does. Either way, with the last two matches he must be feuding for the title next. I don't think the Big Show will come out with the title after HIAC but I do think the two fights sheamus has had with Barrett have been a lot more intense and entertaining than the entire feud that came out of nowhere with the big show.


----------



## Daniel Wayne (Oct 16, 2012)

I dont like the song , but he will be next wwe chapions ...
He's finisher is great.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

He should be feuding with the most overrated, but over "face" in the WWE outside of Cena, and that's Ryback. Wade has already defeated him, but while under the name Skip Sheffield. I think Wade should show footage of him defeating Ryback, and reminding us all how stupid we are for falling for this Ryback. You don't throw the two men in the ring right away either. You allow Barrett to build on this controversial footage that he claims to have, and says that he is going to shock the world. This is a "hook", and little do we know that it's footage of him defeating Ryback, then Skip Sheffield. 

You build towards a hyped PPV match in which Wade does the job, but gets the best of Ryback afterwards. Possibly injuring him, and adding to Wade's tough lifestyle character that he has been going with. Although he loses the match, he wins the war, and injures Ryback (kayfabe). Thus, the build for Ryback, and then a return match with Barrett in a "Cage" live on Raw. Once again I would have Wade lose, but only after someone interferes possibly costing Wade the match, maybe someone like Sheamus. That's when you start the feud between those two men for the WHC.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLtNJl9QpC4&feature=relmfu


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't think they like showing former incarnations of a young star that's being pushed, maybe after a while but it would be a bad thing to do now.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> I don't think they like showing former incarnations of a young star that's being pushed, maybe after a while but it would be a bad thing to do now.


Why not? In this day, and age of media you really can't keep things a secret. Are fans this absent minded that they can't figure out who Ryback was not long ago when he was in Nexus? This is ridiculous when you really think about it. Punk drops pipe bombs, and that's ok, but this isn't? This type of angle is exactly what the WWE needs. Barrett is supposed to be this bad ass, and what would be more bad ass than calling out Ryback, and claiming you have already defeated him? On top of that he has actual footage of pinning Ryback. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yYVSmaMw90


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

his matches with sheamus may give some sort of direction because both were good


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

jrell said:


> his matches with sheamus may give some sort of direction because both were good


This is a start, and he's been protected in both matches with the DQ I think WWE is keeping him strong until they do have something for him. His matches with Sheamus were a big breath of fresh air for him since his return, especially the second one when the crowd was hot. He's more suited for big time players rather than the jobbers. I mean shit, we almost saw the return of the wasteland. (Y)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He isn't being protected, Sheamus pinned him on SmackDown. They squashed what little momentum he did have and made him look like Ziggler.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

He needs mic time badly, they've essentially cut his balls off by refusing to give him a mic. How do they expect him to get over when they castrate him of his biggest attribute.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He isn't being protected,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Shit, didn't read that yet, :side: lol but I just did, and judging by how it was worded, Sheamus could have still won by the involvement of the other peeps. But still, he doesn't have a storline and messing with a ME player should be good for him atm.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They don't expect him to get over, that's the point, Vince is doing this deliberately so that he doesn't.



> But still, he doesn't have a storline and messing with a ME player should be good for him atm.


Nothing short of a world title reign is "good" for him, it's all pointless.


----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

Wade Barrett should be where big show is, he is the only legit heel that should destroy sheamus.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Honestly vince is senile now, even if your not a barrett fan,young guy like him far better match for sheamus then the over the hill big show, yet vince insists on pushing this over the hill slob, err barrett should be champion period he has mic skills to put over real feuds.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*

Well they've went ahead and bitched out Barrett vs Sheamus 3 times now and really over did it. Now when they feud it wont be as good since we've already seen them face off 3 times, plus Sheamus has beaten Barrett now. 

I was really looking forward to Barrett and Sheamus feuding but now i'm just not. Barrett the bare knuckle fighter taking on the brawler Sheamus was a really intriguing feud. But now i can see it wont happen since they've had Sheamus finally win. What a wasted opportunity of a great feud. It would have been so much better than the current feud with Big Show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*

I still see them feud soon. I won't complain because I always like their interaction and matches. I think WWE want to see how the crowds & people at home react to them having a mini-feud before they start giving them real material.

it will be interesting when that soon is since its doubtful Big Show and Ziggler involved that stuff will end soon. Unless they add Barrett in the group. Hopefully in the mean time Barrett gets a proper feud and not just squash jobbers.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*

I don't get that thought process at all. Sheamus winning, plus two matches ended by disqualification or interference, gives Barrett _that much more_ incentive to feud and get the win at the end of the storyline - if one is scripting from a perspective that makes sense, that is. With WWE, you can never be sure.

So, there's Wade Barrett - at one time, in the near past, the baddest man in the WWE. The leader of the most feared faction. But he's had some downfalls, and an injury. He's returned to his roots as a hard-hitting brawler. He's hungry for some victories. 

And then, Sheamus.

He basically _has_ to go back and keep trying for a win, according to all good storytelling and mythologizing ever.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*

I can still see them feud, but I honestly don't understand why they would have Barrett lose to Sheamus on Smackdown. I understand that Sheamus is a world champion, but it was too soon for Barrett to lose. Stupid WWE...


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*

Yup, they've already screwed up this feud. That was fast. They did the same thing with Ziggler. Took what could've been an interesting feud but just decided "fuck it" and fed the guy to Sheamus way too early. It's why Sheamus has been champion since WM and still doesn't have a big-time credible win, because they can't seem to hold off on potential big matches. They just throw them on Smackdown with zero build then are shocked when nobody gives a fuck.

EDIT: And for the people who are like, "Just wait, they will still have a good feud." I'd like to know what show you've been watched. They've fucked up every heel push they've had for years now. I mean I'd love to be wrong, but is there any evidence that this is going to turn out well for Barrett? Didn't think so.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*

You guys don't believe in story arcs and payoff, do you?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*



Asenath said:


> You guys don't believe in story arcs and payoff, do you?


Sure we do. WWE does not book like that though, and have not for some time now. So, again, I'd love to believe that this is all part of some fantastic long-term booking that will result in a huge payoff. The question is, which is more likely:

A) This is the beginning of a long-term storyline that will that will result in a well planned, well booked feud.

B) This was thrown together quickly with little to no though paid to long-term planning because oh shit, we've got to put a show together this week.

Hint: It's B. There's no reason to believe it's A because they haven't done A in a long, long time.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*

Asenath, it's more so the novelty of those two facing one another being worn out on us before a legitimate feud takes place. It exhausts the sense of intrigue before it's even started. The thing that will save it though, as you pointed out, is an well-thought out feud that adds another dimension to the spotfire feuds that take place between the two often. A feud that takes their existing animosity and pulls it together to create a rivalry based on bad blood.

I'm pulling for it because these two work well together and always have.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*

What the fuck man? Just because they went against each other doesn't mean they won't feud.Anybody remember when CM Punk was in the SES and lost to Cena countless times? A year after his loses to Cena he starts winning matches against Cena and has one of the biggest rivalries ever with Cena.Sheamus vs Barret can still happen and still be epic,You people just have damn damn patience.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*

He won via distraction and shenanigans. fpalm @ people sometimes.

Barrett is lucky he got to be in that position. The green hack is lucky to even be on the main roster.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*



sXe_Maverick said:


> He won via distraction and shenanigans. fpalm @ people sometimes.
> 
> Barrett is lucky he got to be in that position. The green hack is lucky to even be on the main roster.


*This, people tend to be way too negative sometimes, geesh. 
If they didn't care much about Barrett they would have Sheamus, the biggest 'Superman'-ish guy at the moment go over clean.
The fact that they made Barrett lose with distractions and interferences, means they don't want to ruin Barret's reputation, they want to have him pose as a threat, they still want to use him in the future.

Barret/Sheamus is still going to happen somewhere along the the way, and maybe by then hopefully the champion is not the same.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*

i dont think they are feuding but i think wade barrett is way better than sheamus they just dont push him enough


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*

I agree, as stated in the discussion thread, Barrett didn't technically lose cleanly there was major interference, yes he got brogue kicked and went down but, I understand while Sheamus had to win, going into Hell in a Cell you don't want your champion to lose to someone he's not even properly feuding with.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*

You can't have Sheamus losing to Wade Barrett. Sheamus is the champion, and he shouldn't really be booked to lose vs a competitor who hasn't been back very long from an injury caused absence. A guy like Christian is someone Sheamus should lose to in a non title match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

after watching his promo on Friday (a great one). Sounds like he is a mercenary for hire. Seems like he pushing himself to fight for lots money (well at least that is how creative is pushing him to be like that).

Question is who will hire him?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

ADR probably. Since his gimmick is supposed to be Rich Mexican.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

Ted DiBiase should use him to win himself the US Title. Or hire him to win the Tag Team belts.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

Didn't see it that way, i think the promo's purpose was more to set himself for a potential title shot against Big Show.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

He's drifting at the moment, currently he's a generic tough big man brawler, add a bit of theme like Sheamus got and he'll be better.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

They ruined Barrett...
He was fine before with the role and character he was playing during the Nexus. Barrett would deliver verbal beat downs each week. He liked breaking people's spirits, like how he taunted Cena when he couldn't touch him. He was the combination of Bane and a Bond villain. Now he is just utterly generic. If they keep booking him like this he will never go anywhere.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

Retarded gimmick is retarded. I still like him though


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Wade Barrett vs Sheamus*



truk83 said:


> You can't have Sheamus losing to Wade Barrett. Sheamus is the champion, and he *shouldn't really be booked to lose vs a competitor who hasn't been back very long from an injury caused absence*. A guy like *Christian is someone Sheamus should lose to* in a non title match.


Wat?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

Vince hired him to job to Shemaus a million times already.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

Wade "The Hitman" Barrett. Would have been more suited to him then Bret Hart, who I never really understood why they called him that.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

I dont' really see Barret acting as a mercenary


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Skyfall said:


> Vince hired him to job to Shemaus a million times already.


Losing to Sheamus by a distraction in a good 10 minute match is definitely jobbing.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*



Riddle101 said:


> Wade "The Hitman" Barrett. Would have been more suited to him then Bret Hart, who I never really understood why they called him that.


He explains why in his book, although I can't remember it now.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*



Arcade said:


> Losing to Sheamus by a distraction in a good 10 minute match is definitely jobbing.


Yeah, it is. jobbing = losing. Epic fail.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*



HEELKris said:


> Yeah, it is. jobbing = losing. Epic fail.


That is being very liberal with the term jobbing. :connery2


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

I just really wish they didn't change Barrett's character as he was doing fine with his old one and he could of been such a good world champion. WWE are officially ruining him and now i can never see him being world champion unfortunately.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> I just really wish they didn't change Barrett's character as he was doing fine with his old one and he could of been such a good world champion. WWE are officially ruining him and now i can never see him being world champion unfortunately.


You're a little late to come to that conclusion, I've known that since TLC 2010.



cmpunkisgod. said:


> That is being very liberal with the term jobbing. :connery2


Not really. It's an unnecessary loss that happened without good cause, that's a job.

Anyway, he's not a mercenary, he was just implying he wants a title shot.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HEELKris said:


> Yeah, it is. jobbing = losing. Epic fail.


If the majority of the people on this site believe this, then the word jobbing might have to get censored.

It's already amazing that Barrett didn't lose to Sheamus cleanly in a 3 minute match on their first encounter.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

Ahhhh TLC 2010. Barrett was LITERALLY buried. Doesn't happen to many guys, that. He should be honoured that WWE went through so much effort to make him look bad.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*



Mike Zybyszko said:


> In the industry, any time you are going to lose via pin or submission it is called "doing the job". Losing does equal jobbing





Wikipedia said:


> In professional wrestling slang, the term job describes a losing performance in a wrestling match.It is derived from the euphemism "doing one's job", which was employed to protect kayfabe. The term can be used a number of ways. When a wrestler is booked, or scripted, to lose a match it is described as "a job."


and jobber = someone who constantly loses
do you get it now?


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

there is a difference between 'Doing a job' aka losing and being a jobber, who's sole purpose is to lose. Barrett has done a few jobs, Tyson Kidd is a jobber. know the difference.


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

I have found it very difficult to be impressed with Barrett despite wanting to be, with him being British. I was impressed with his promo this last Smackdown however. I would like to see him as a tweener rather than a full blown heel, with a tough SOB gimmick where he doesn't trust, rely or co-exist with anybody else.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*



Arcade said:


> Losing to Sheamus by a distraction in a good 10 minute match is definitely jobbing.


it shouldn't be, but this being their 3 match that Barrett has put everything he has against Sheamus and still loses, then it's considered jobbing. He made Sheamus look freaking amazing (sheamus isn't bad to begin with, but Barrett really put him over). So, unfortuanetly, it was jobbing.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*



Big Dog said:


> He explains why in his book, although I can't remember it now.


Yeah I can't remember either, might have to dig it out again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*

Well so far he the most least successful mercenary I've ever seen. He had 3 bouts with Sheamus and couldn't get the job done in every occasion. He should change his occupation! :lol


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: So Barrett Is A Mercenary?*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Well so far he the most least successful mercenary I've ever seen. He had 3 bouts with Sheamus and couldn't get the job done in every occasion. He should change his occupation! :lol


I could not believe that they let Shameass win ME match on SD! on friday...Why the fuck not let Big Show interfere and cost Shameass a win, and at the same time highlight Wade.

But ofc no, let's just make same old shit with Brogue Kick


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Sheamus is the champion - it's expected that he'll win more than lose. And Wade will have other opportunities, if they get a proper feud running. This is all just prelude to a story. The two of them have a great chemistry in the ring. They look like two big, tough guys beating on each other - and while it's not overly technical, it's a spectacle to behold.

The WWE would be silly not to have this be the first of many.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Sheamus is the champion - it's expected that he'll win more than lose. And Wade will have other opportunities, if they get a proper feud running. This is all just prelude to a story. The two of them have a great chemistry in the ring. They look like two big, tough guys beating on each other - and while it's not overly technical, it's a spectacle to behold.
> 
> The WWE would be silly not to have this be the first of many.


Yes, but try to remember the last time Sheamus lost at all? I'm having hard time doing that. Plus, i'm not interested in Big Show vs Sheamus match now at all, when i see Sheamus constantly beating the hell outta everyone, so what would let me think that Big Show has any chances of winning their match? That stuff they did with punching machine? Please...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I actually think the biggest problem Wade at this moment is he was the one guy to miss the boat and not get a tag partner with the revival of the tag devision. Alot of performers are looking stronger just because of that focus. All that is left for Wade is to job to the B-Champ.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Well he came out on RAW with all the other semi main eventers like ADR etc. The match sheamus had with punk proved one thing to me and that's barrett had 3 awesome matches with him and punk/sheamus has already had a stinker.


----------



## Mrs.Awesome24 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*

he hasnt won a match in a couple of weeks and the momentum he was gaining from beating all those jobbers have been killed thanks to sheamus. so my ? is, is the barrett barrage officially dead?

Thoughts?


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

THe Barrett Barrage is dead indeed, Wade Barrett is not hopefully.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

No, he's been in decent matches with super sheamus, and will probably be involved in the WHC picture heading into RTWM.


----------



## Mrs.Awesome24 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*



Chaos-In-Motion said:


> No, he's been in decent matches with super sheamus, and will probably be involved in the WHC picture heading into RTWM.


true but it sucks that in three outings he couldnt beat sheamus even when show interfered it would be nice to see barrett get the upper hand every now and then.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*



Mrs.Awesome24 said:


> true but it sucks that in three outings he couldnt beat sheamus even when show interfered it would be nice to see barrett get the upper hand every now and then.


Sheamus is booked like an unstoppable beast, so the fact that Barrett lost shouldn't be a huge shock.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

He's better off jobbing to the WHC than he is squashing jobbers.

No shame in losing to Sheamus anyway, he's pretty much invincible right now.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

he is `Sheamus` personal bitch and nothing else


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

It was never alive in the first place.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*



BULLY said:


> He's better off jobbing to the WHC than he is squashing jobbers.
> 
> No shame in losing to Sheamus anyway, he's pretty much invincible right now.


This. I think those 3 matches did wonders for him since his return, and hopefully things will pick up after this Big Show mess.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

It's not like Wade was losing cleanly to Sheamus anyway. The matches were quite even. As someone already said, Wade looked better holding his own against Sheamus than he was ever going to look beating up lower card guys.


----------



## Shadow Madven (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

Barrett is very good and still doesnt get the enough recognition that he deserve. Even tho he indeed needs a new (badass) theme song, and a better finisher. Until then, WWE is still gonna treat him this way. He has potential to be a top heel for SD or Raw, only if booked right.


----------



## Mrs.Awesome24 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*



Situation said:


> he is `Sheamus` personal bitch and nothing else


ouch :shock


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*



TheSupremeForce said:


> It's not like Wade was losing cleanly to Sheamus anyway. The matches were quite even. As someone already said, Wade looked better holding his own against Sheamus than he was ever going to look beating up lower card guys.


The thing is, while Barrett losing to Sheamus isn't a problem, he couldn't beat Sheamus at all in the three matches he had with him. What they did on Raw with how Punk beat Sheamus should've been how Barrett beat Sheamus on SD. Barrett has a win over Sheamus and looks strong for their feud.

But instead, they have Sheamus beat Barrett, and Barrett now after three failed attempts to beat Sheamus shows he can't get the job done. It hurts the legitimacy of his character, even if it was against Sheamus the loss took place.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*



Headliner said:


> It was never alive in the first place.


Beat me to punch on posting this. The Barrett Barrage has never truly lived, it's just a meaningless phrase anyway.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

I sure hope not....


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

I think its pretty much gone, the whole 'I am not going to fight against jobbers' then fights only against jobbers for the first few weeks didn't help

Anyway 
*Waits Patiently for Tyrion Lannister*


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

It never began.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*



JJJ1303 said:


> I think its pretty much gone, the whole 'I am not going to fight against jobbers' then fights only against jobbers for the first few weeks didn't help
> 
> *Anyway
> *Waits Patiently for Tyrion Lannister**


You'll be waiting a while. After finding out about the Barrage's demise he promptly went a chucked himself off a bridge


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*



BULLY said:


> He's better off jobbing to the WHC than he is squashing jobbers.
> 
> No shame in losing to Sheamus anyway, he's pretty much invincible right now.


Agreed. WWE typically book wrestlers like this, it's nothing new. Daniel Bryan was booked pretty badly all year last year, and went on to become world champion. He's better off working with one of the top stars in the company then beating a bunch of jobbers, which doesn't do much for him.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

Not dead, but in need of a jump start. Whether WWE really care enough to provide a jump start is another story.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

I can't think of anyone else whose next in line for a title shot after the Big Show, who shouldn't of even been there anyway. Three close matches, 2 dqs 1 with sheamus on top 1 with Barrett on top and a semi clean finish to the third. Del Rio is only just getting started with Orton, so who else can it be?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*



Big Dog said:


> I can't think of anyone else whose next in line for a title shot after the Big Show, who shouldn't of even been there anyway. Three close matches, 2 dqs 1 with sheamus on top 1 with Barrett on top and a semi clean finish to the third. Del Rio is only just getting started with Orton, so *who else can it be?*


Big Show again.


----------



## Voice in the Night (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

Kesinlikle bitti.Sheamus gibi bir overratedın Barrett Barrage'ı bitirmesi an meselesiydi zaten.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

I can only hope they've gone back to the drawing board with Barrett and let that barrage crap die, he deserves so much more decent material than they're giving him.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

Was a short live barrage


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*

Still would like to see him feud with Sheamus though


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*

Well if he was open for business he must be in liquidation now.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Is the barrett barrage dead now?*



Headliner said:


> It was never alive in the first place.


This,He's never really put any impact in the WWE with this "Barret Barrage" thing but face Orton and get injured then get back and squash jobbers.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*

I just hate the fact that he COULD be feuding with Sheamus right now. But nooooo have a f*cking 40 year old, useless giant challenge for the a world title for what seems to be the 80th time. And everyone already saw the chemistry between Barrett and Sheamus and the feud sets up itself! Fuck this company


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*

I don't even think it took off (pre injury speaking of course).


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*

Said this before, gonna say it again.

It's ironic how the man who INJURED Barrett in the first place is in the WHW picture.

Big Show is still sloppy as hell, remember recently when he threw Sheamus over the rop and Sheamus smashed his head off the floor?

He needs to be putting people over, just like what he should have done at WM 28 against Rhodes but he buried the guy's momentum and put him in limbo ; thankfully Rhodes got out of limbo and into the Rhodes Scholars but it took a while.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*

You can't kill the Barrett Barrage because the Barrett Barrage was never alive in this first place. Pointless phrase and angle.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*

It was on life support, it's back up and running now though. DAT ELBOW!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It was on life support, it's back up and running now though. DAT ELBOW!


Yet they have Orton dominate the entire match.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*

Yeah, they made him look DAMN good against Orton throughout the match, he was billed as major threat, & then picked up the Heel victory with dat elbow.

_"We can rebuild him, we have the tools..."_


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*



James1o1o said:


> Yet they have Orton dominate the entire match.


Who won?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Who won?


Barrett, but they had Orton dominate the entire match. It makes Barrett look weak.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*



James1o1o said:


> *Barrett*, but they had Orton dominate the entire match. It makes Barrett look weak.


Yes, yes he did. The record books state on the October 26 edition of Friday Night Smackdown, Wade Barrett defeated Randy Orton via pinfall.

Thank you.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*

What match were you watching? It was a very back & forth match prior to Orton doing his usual Voices routine of the backbreaker, DDT, & then RKO set up. You must have FFx4 through till the end. Barret was applying holds, overpowering, & all around putting on a good match with Orton, very back & forth.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> What match were you watching? It was a very back & forth match prior to Orton doing his usual Voices routine of the backbreaker, DDT, & then RKO set up. You must have FFx4 through till the end. Barret was applying holds, overpowering, & all around putting on a good match with Orton, very back & forth.


Exactly, it was pretty back and forth and even if you think Orton was looking better than Barrett overall, you have to keep in mind the way heels and faces are booked. Also, it's Randy Orton...he's a 6 time WWE champion/3 time World Champion they're not gonna make him look weak against a heel Barrett.

Barret won, that's the important part.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*

Around this time last year Wade was more realavent than Sheamus. He's was in numerous number one contender matches and had wins over Orton and Sheamus right when he was beginning his superman face push.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*

Come on now, the Barrett Barrage isn't dead. The winds of change are blowing and its all part of a bigger picture.:lelbron


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*



James1o1o said:


> Barrett, but they had Orton dominate the entire match. It makes Barrett look weak.


 i remember a while ago cena wrestled the miz on raw and had the miz winning most of the match only for cena to pull it out in the end. really? he has to play the come from behind after a beatdown against the miz? how realistic is that? the wrestlers only have so many ways to wrestle a match and unfortunately one of the them is for one to dominate the whole match only to lose in the end. i never look at it as it makes anyone look weak. i don't know if they are ordered to wrestle a match that way or if they decide amongst themselves to wrestle that type of match. either way it's crappy. anyway, i thing making someone look weak is having everyone on the roster taking turns beating them every single week like with daniel bryan. that bullshit i hate.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Is the Barrett Barrage dead now?*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Who won?


Wrestling entertainment won - and that's the name of the game.

Orton is an established, top star in the WWE; he doesn't need to win every time, his status is not diminished by whatever happens to him. I'm a big fan of Randy. For me he is the number one superstar on the roster. His status is being underplayed right now, but Randy will re-emerge as the top man in the future, I have no doubts about this.

Barrett is still an emerging star; there is lots more to come from this guy. He will probably continue to consolidate his status as a major heel, but, he is capable of being turned into a major face, should the WWE dare to promote him as wrestling's equivalent of James Bond. This is a direction I would love to see him to take. Right now, he is hard and venomous, but he is unquestionably intelligent and articulate, and this a side of his character the WWE is holding in reserve.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I am loving the new gimmick. He is doing a great job!


----------



## rolledm (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh hell no. Hope not to ever see that damn faction again. It was good for that time, but Wade Barrett needs to ride solo. Maybe in the future after a World title reign.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

They couldn't even put Barrett in the survivor series team.fpalm

He won't be in the PPV again.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> They couldn't even put Barrett in the survivor series team.fpalm
> 
> He won't be in the PPV again.


You mean the Survivor Series team which actually makes total sense because of the people who are feuding? Those 5 heels are the ones above Barrett in the pecking order atm so right decision as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

mr cricket said:


> They couldn't even put Barrett in the survivor series team.fpalm
> 
> He won't be in the PPV again.


I think Barrett still has a chance. With all the guys who are feuding being crammed into one match, there's plenty of room on the card for Barrett, even if it's just a filler match against a midcard jobber.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Honestly I'm picking Barrett as #3 in my Top 3 for the 2013 RR.

I hope he can get a reaction before then though.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I got no idea where he's going now. I thought he'd be in contention for the WHC but that feud seems to be continuing and now he lost to Orton whose going to be in SS, so I dunno where that leaves Barrett, kind of in the void tbh.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Barrett is right back where he was during his Corre time, doing nothing significant. If he's not on the mic, he's not entertaining to watch, at all, and I think that's one of his flaws. However, they should play to his strengths obviously and put him in a feud in which he does a lot of talking, it could get him over. Right now, I don't see that happening though, they clearly don't know what to do with him at the moment so he's just a "high calibre" jobber.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Barrett needs a feud with a superover babyface. You can't expect him to get heat by doing nothing. Have Barrett challenge Kofi for the IC Title. Drop it before the rumble, take the momentum he has and win it. Challenge the World Championn at Wrestlemania. Lol just kidding, have him job to Orton for no apparent reason :steebiej


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Would love to see Wade Barrett take up an issue with Vince McMahon. Barrett should claim that he realizes that McMahon can't stand the English, but he shouldn't keep his prejudices from allowing Wade Barrett to become World's Champion. This should all start with William Regal. Live on Raw Regal should come out, and say that he has something he would like to address with the current Chairman of the Board Vincent Kennedy McMahon. Out comes Vince, and he looks like he doesn't want to be bothered. 

Regal informs Vince that this will not be a waste of his time, and he assures him that his time is well appreciated. William tells Vince that he was shocked that Mr.McMahon chose Vickie to take over Raw, but nonetheless is certainly wondering if he was at all considered. Vince ensures Regal that many were considered, and that Vickie was the best person for the job. Regal smiles, and tells Vince that the real reason he wanted him out live on Raw was to tell him that he feels the WWE is in dire need of change. William says that he wants Vince to take a closer look at the big screen.

Footage of Regal becoming part of the "Vince McMahon Kiss My Ass Club". William says that it was probably the most humiliating moment of his entire professional career, and it lead to a lot of dark places. Regal informs Mr.McMahon that he never forgot that day, and just wanted to know if Mr.McMahon was capable of apologizing to him since the WWE fully supports it's Anti-Bullying Campaign. Regal puts Vince on the spot, and Vince is speechless. That's when the lights go out. Once the lights come back on Wade Barrett stands in the middle of the ring pounding the head, and face of Vince McMahon who is a bloody mess. Regal is shouting obscenities, and is telling Vince to apologize. Regal, and Barrett stop, and stand proud to have the blood of an Irishman on their hands.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If only the writers had as much imagination.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Barrett will be wasted for the rest of 2012 and for the rest of his career.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Can't believe they couldn't let Barrett ride the momentum of his win over Orton for even a week. Barrett right now is in such a hole right now that WWE dug up, and now they're shoveling the dirt on top of him. It's what they do with guys like Barrett that makes it clear cut just how far WWE has fallen.

Not to mention, they don't play to his strengths, his mic skills. They just put him in a match, have him lose, and then it's no wonder he can't seem to muster up even a spark of heat. He's essentially a jobber to the stars right now, if even that.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*What's The Souvenir now called?*

On Smackdown they said he'd called it something else now, something like the Boom Hammer or something. I really wish they'd nail down his character, he seems to be constantly changing every bit of him.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*

I think that's called the Bull hammer.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*

Wade Barrett ‏@WadeBarrett
Look up Bartley Gorman if you are interested in the history of bareknuckle fighting. One of, if not THE greatest of all time. 

Wade Barrett ‏@WadeBarrett
Bartley Gorman named his knockout punch 'The BullHammer'. In tribute, i've renamed my elbow the same. Bartley Gorman: King Of The Gypsies.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*

Bull Hammer according to Wikipedia.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*

They've already changed it? 

Geez. The true sign of somebody who's going nowhere.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*

He can't even settle on a name for his finisher.... fpalm


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*

I don't care who it's named after it still sounds shit, the old one sounded shit as well. I guess it makes sense though as it looks shit too.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They've already changed it?
> 
> Geez. The true sign of somebody who's going nowhere.


:kobe Wade Barrett changed it and no it's not a sign of anything.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*

I miss The Wasteland. It was an excellent poem and an excellent finisher.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They've already changed it?
> 
> Geez. The true sign of somebody who's going nowhere.


Wade changed it himself


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*

Still confusing, so the point remains.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*

The Bull Hammer Elbow.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*

I liked Souvenir but whatever, it's only a finisher name.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*

For me this just confirms that this is cemented as his finisher. So my question is, what is Kassius Ohno going to use when he finally makes it up to the main roster? Anyone know if he's already changed his finisher? I haven't watched NXt for a while.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*

He renamed it the "Bull Hammer" as a tribute to some old bare knuckled fighter he admires.

Doesn't really matter what it's called really, as long as he wins matches with it, it's cool.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*

Still doesn't look like a solid main-eventer finisher, but who knows.

I kind of liked it being called the Souvenir. Felt authentic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*



CamillePunk said:


> :kobe Wade Barrett changed it and no it's not a sign of anything.





JY57 said:


> Wade changed it himself


Yeah, I'm sure Barrett just changed it himself with no WWE input, as a tribute to some old bareknuckle fighter that he coincidentally never heard of until Tuesday. 

Give me a break. If that story was true, he never would've had the other name in the first place. And yes, it IS a bad sign. This is the exact same thing they did with Tensai, they toyed around with his gimmick, changing names and other details about him because they didn't know what would work and now he's a jobber. Barrett has had 70 theme songs, changes his finisher all the time, goes back and forth on whether he wears his overcoat or not, and now he's inadvertandly changing move names. You don't see anybody WWE has plans for doing that.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What's the Souvenir now called?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, I'm sure Barrett just changed it himself with no WWE input, as a tribute to some old bareknuckle fighter that he coincidentally never heard of until Tuesday.
> 
> Give me a break. If that story was true, he never would've had the other name in the first place. And yes, it IS a bad sign. This is the exact same thing they did with Tensai, they toyed around with his gimmick, changing names and other details about him because they didn't know what would work and now he's a jobber. *Barrett has had 70 theme songs*, changes his finisher all the time, goes back and forth on whether he wears his overcoat or not, and now he's inadvertandly changing move names. You don't see anybody WWE has plans for doing that.


:lmao

Apparently he's had 13, in 3 years, which is rather remarkable. That is counting the weekly remixes of The Corre's theme though.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

It's fucking crazy how different the Corre remix and the Barrett V6 remixes were. I kinda preferred the original. Anyways, I wonder if Barrett would be in any kind of a better place if the Corre never happened.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

obby said:


> It's fucking crazy how different the Corre remix and the Barrett V6 remixes were. I kinda preferred the original. Anyways, I wonder if Barrett would be in any kind of a better place if the Corre never happened.


Of course he would. The Corre was put together to get Ezekiel Jackson over as a babyface, that was the SOLE purpose of it. They completely sacrificed Barrett's credibility by making him do a bunch of jobs that essentially achieved nothing, they buried Barrett, and Zeke sucked so he obviously didn't get over.

That period is the most depressed I have ever been watching pro wrestling and it should NEVER happened. Barrett moving over to Smackdown should have meant one thing, he was getting a World Title. What they did to him was absolutely mindless and he still hasn't fully recovered from it.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

It's hilarious how Zeke from the Corre and Ryan from the New Nexus are now two of the biggest jobbers in the company.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

They aren't even jobbers, they're below jobber status, they don't even get used on house shows.

Yet the made great talents like Barrett and Ziggler job to them respectively... fpalm


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Changing his finisher name fits Barret personality, hes the kind of guy that always come with cool ideas but he never finish them because he thought about other that he considers more cool and drop the current one, I'm sure on 2013 he gonna have a new gimmick, new finisher and a new remix of his shitty theme song.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Well, Ziggler is pretty over with the fans, so he hasn't been damaged too much. Barrett does seem to be stuck in a pretty big rut right now, though.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Does Wade still use Wasteland?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope not, it's a glorified body slam.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He's tried to use it recently but it keeps getting countered.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> He's tried to use it recently but it keeps getting countered.





















Technically, you cannot counter a land... :vince2


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

Is the big air punch he does along with "Boooom!" It's the one thing that makes me cringe every time he does it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

 I have no problem with that, it looks quite good. 

Change his music, change his attire to something that stands out a little more, certainly change his booking (ie CM Punk length world title reign ~_____~), but his mannerisms are fine.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

Why does it make you cringe? It's a pose that's unique to him, who cares.

I was SURE this would be about his music, flabbergasted it's about something as simple as a pre match pose. It's fine.

One thing I would change about Wade Barrett: HIS FUCKING BOOKING.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

Firstly theme change is a must, then i woudl add pyro in his entrance when he rises his hands


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

What I'd change: He should be challenging for the world title, not the shitty intercontinental title


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I didn't want to just talk about his music, that's been done to death. 

I don't know why it makes me cringe, it just doesn't sit right with me, maybe it's because it doesn't receive any heat, he gets more when he just puts his arm up like Jericho and most heels do. I mean Orton's is cool, Edges was awesome, for Barrett it doesn't strike me as a main event pose. I think he has an image problem, he's improved immensely in ring, he still has the personality and mic skills but, swaggering to the ring, shacking his arm over and over and then doing that punch, just lacks creativeness to me. If he wants to get over his entrance needs to be changed, imo.

Don't get me wrong he's my favourite wrestler atm, but I think all aspects of his character should be looked at and to me his entrance(along with music of course) is lacklustre.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

1 thing huh well I'd put a belt on this young man who
is the next big thing to come on SD or have him Main
Eventing.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

Nothing


----------



## blackage316 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I would change his booking and his theme then worry about his moves and poses.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I like Barrett's current music. It makes sense - and it reminds me of the music scene in England when he would have been a young fellow. Of course, it makes me pee-in-my-pants excited that he might get a Manics theme. Don't fuck it up, WWE.

If I were to change anything, it would be how the prelude to his new finisher looks like a swing dancing step. I miss the Wasteland. "And I will show you fear in a handful of dust. . ." and all that. 

And, of course, booking.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I don't know I like that boom he does,So far the only thing I'd change about Barret is his entrance music even if I do like his current entrance music he should have something that makes his British colors stand out like Regal's theme for example.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I HATE his new finisher. Go back to Wasteland, or find something else.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I think its pretty awesome. He needs to continue coming out with his trench coat and rose. Makes him more badass.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I think he is 100% ready to be a main eventer.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

Erm i'd change his theme and his finisher. He also needs many more signature wins, become more relevent, get lots more mic time (to show what he can do again) before he even gets near the main event. Oh and improve in the ring, hes so fucking bad in the ring its crazy. However I do like that boom and punch thing he does.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*



Asenath said:


> I like Barrett's current music. It makes sense - and it reminds me of the music scene in England when he would have been a young fellow. Of course, it makes me pee-in-my-pants excited that he might get a Manics theme. Don't fuck it up, WWE.
> 
> If I were to change anything, it would be how the prelude to his new finisher looks like a swing dancing step. I miss the Wasteland. "And I will show you fear in a handful of dust. . ." and all that.
> 
> And, of course, booking.


I was never a big fan of the wasteland, I never thought it looked powerful enough to put anyone out, especially the larger superstars.

The Bullhammer looks like it could fuck someone up bad, when done right.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

What about his shit finisher?

Just give him spinning side slam that he does as his finisher (the one Abyss does)


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I can't see much wrong with him at all. He's not getting a lot of heat from the crowd, but I personally don't care too much about that as long as he entertains me. Watching him come out to fresh Britpop with that coat, throw it back, kick Kofi's ass, leave... badass. (Y)



Asenath said:


> I like Barrett's current music. It makes sense - and it reminds me of the music scene in England when he would have been a young fellow. Of course, it makes me pee-in-my-pants excited that he might get a Manics theme. Don't fuck it up, WWE.
> 
> If I were to change anything, it would be how the prelude to his new finisher looks like a swing dancing step. I miss the Wasteland. "And I will show you fear in a handful of dust. . ." and all that.
> 
> And, of course, booking.


Never thought I'd find myself agreeing with you.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

His music may remind you of the music scene in England, but I doubt the majority of the primary audience of America will give a damn about that, he needs music that transcends continents. I can't see how any one can say he is bad in the ring after the three matches with Sheamus where awesome, and the ones afterwards weren't bad either I believe (Orton I think).


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I actually like that pose he does. Something as insignificant as a simple taunt he does - I wouldn't think anyone would have a problem with, but whatever. I'd rather he had a change of music and better booking.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I have no problem with that, it looks quite good.
> 
> Change his music, change his attire to something that stands out a little more, certainly change his booking (ie CM Punk length world title reign ~_____~), but his mannerisms are fine.


+1


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

Barrett's a guy I want to like. He's a good talker, looks like he could definitely be a big player for WWE, grows a badass beard which is ALWAYS a plus and the bare knuckle fighter gimmick has promise(plus we get Bartley Gorman V nods by the commentary beast JBL) 

But there is just so many things going against him at the moment. His music(less said the better at this stage), his work style (it just looks awkward and his finisher just doesn't feel like a main event finisher even though it fits the gimmick) and his attire ( It's been odd recently with the jacket and rose returning? I thought he made a point of leaving that shit behind with the new gimmick. If he actually dressed like a bareknuckle boxer he'd look like a tough SOB.)

Never mind the fact that he got his momentum absolutely railroaded by his lacklustre return when he could've easily came back given Orton a beatdown(punishment for suspension) and then taken the belt off Sheamus. Im trying to be positive here and I'll assume they thought Sheamus/Barrett would be decent for WM instead but they really should've struck when the iron was hot as such if this was their plan.

They instantly have some chemistry based off the Irish-English link with lots of history and vitriol to work with as well as seemingly working well in ring judging by the last few bits of matches. 
Caution: Inflammatory comment upcoming -> It might actually teach some of ye across the pond about History before the 1600s 

In closing I'd say the taunt coming out is the least of his worries at the moment. Hopefully the music gets sorted soon if it's true about the Manic Street Preachers doing a new theme for him.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

Then there's when he puts his hand by his ear and goes "Huh? Huh? Boo me." Pretty pathetic


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*



Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Barrett's a guy I want to like. He's a good talker, looks like he could definitely be a big player for WWE, grows a badass beard which is ALWAYS a plus and the bare knuckle fighter gimmick has promise(plus we get Bartley Gorman V nods by the commentary beast JBL)
> 
> But there is just so many things going against him at the moment. His music(less said the better at this stage), his work style (it just looks awkward and his finisher just doesn't feel like a main event finisher even though it fits the gimmick) and his attire ( It's been odd recently with the jacket and rose returning? I thought he made a point of leaving that shit behind with the new gimmick. If he actually dressed like a bareknuckle boxer he'd look like a tough SOB.)
> 
> ...


I actually think the jacket and the rose is a better look for him. Wade Barrett's character has always generally been a "Cultured Badass" who fights for the money. His gimmick never really changed. He grew a beard and got a new finisher, but other than that, it's the same Barrett as he's always been.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I did say one thing I'd change, there's several others, I thought others would give one thing as well and I didn't want to start off with the music


----------



## TheSundanceKid (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I love the "Boom". Maybe it's because I'm English, but it comes across as very English, and I like that.

He needs to be in an exciting feud, one where he gets inside the opponents head. And he needs to come out on top, otherwise it's a waste of time.


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*



Big Dog said:


> His music may remind you of the music scene in England, but I doubt the majority of the primary audience of America will give a damn about that, he needs music that transcends continents.


Like Alberto Del Rio or Rey Mysterio I presume? It represents Barrett pretty well.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

Of all the things that have gone wrong with a guy who was the world's hottest heel just two years ago, I think a pre-match gesture is the least of our worries.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I'm not saying it's awful, it's just for me personally it makes me cringe, there's of course more things I'd change but I thought I'd start the thread with a minor one and hoped others would add their one thing they'd change.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I agree completely with the OP.. it is cringeworthy and I am glad I am not the only one who thinks that. Wasteland was a better finisher.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I have no problem with that, it looks quite good.
> 
> Change his music, change his attire to something that stands out a little more, certainly change his booking (ie CM Punk length world title reign ~_____~), but his mannerisms are fine.


They are indeed gonna change his music, I read a news before that his favorite band (can't remember the name) it's gonna perform an special song only for him to use it as his theme song, his current one sucks. At his attire I don't see any problem tbh, it's pretty dark, just what a bare knuckler needs. And in his booking, yes, in that I agree.

On-topic with OP, I don't really care about that and not even noticed it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

This may have been said a million times already, but the only things I'd change about Barrett is his booking, and his entrance theme. That's it. 

There's nothing cringeworthy about the air punch taunt, I actually quite like it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

Manic Street Preachers are doing something for him. The air punch just seems a little childish to me, that's why it makes me cringe a little, not saying it does for everyone, but for me it does.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Change ring attire for a start "british flag and wade barret" on it :/ 

Still not sold on the bullhammer...prefered wasteland


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*



Mithro said:


> I was never a big fan of the wasteland, I never thought it looked powerful enough to put anyone out, especially the larger superstars.
> 
> The Bullhammer looks like it could fuck someone up bad, when done right.


Yeah wasteland is more flash than finish imo. Signature move? Sure. Finisher? No. The bull hammer is more to his bare knuckle theme and looks like you could straight up get a concussion. I'm just not a fan of the setup.

The song def needs to go, and if he's going with the whole bare knuckle thing, should wear more street attire than wrestling gear, some jeans or jorts with some combat boots or something.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

He needs to lose that overcoat from his entrance.

His story is that he left for six months to go back and train with Apollo Creed to get back his 'Eye of the Tiger' by returning to his roots. So why bring back the overcoat that's meant to be symbolic of his mercenary quest for wealth, status and social mobility?

C'mon, Wade. Commit to the character.

As for his elbow "Boom!" shtick, I'm not categorically against it. But it's a tad too flamboyant and wreaks of "trying too hard" — which, again, is completely out-of-character, especially now that he's meant to have "returned" to his no-BS ass-kicker mode.

He should be a bit more like Stone Cold now. Arrive. Kick ass. Leave.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

He doesn't always wear the coat, he only wore it because it was November and during the poppy appeal which remembers those who've died in past wars and they do this by wearing a poppy.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: One Thing I'd Change About Barrett*

I'd prefer if he just came out and looked menacingly into the crowd and walked across the stage like in your sig, Big Dog and MAYBE do some trash talk to the camera. Might be a bit more bad ass.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

He used to be one of the more entertaining men in the WWE. After I came up with the idea to air vignettes of Wade's past fighting life, and weeks before the WWE did may I add, he hasn't really been much creatively. His depictions in the vignettes was "cool", but I don't think they needed to take his character that direction. My idea was more to express that he was tough, and not so much take on this fighting character. His character prior to the one he has now was fine, and his new finisher is awful.

Right now he is no more boring than Del Rio, or Ziggler. In fact the WWE's only real heel is the WWE Champion, CM Punk with Big Show a close second, with Bryan a close third. Other than that all the heels clearly don't stand out from one another. Wade needs to stand out, and the WWE needs a clear cut heel for the future like they had prior to his injury. I would say that Wade was missing Layla at his side, and even William Regal as his adviser. However, I would say that the WWE missed the boat on this one by not placing Wade in a program with the hottest superstar that they have right now.

Obviously, Ryback is involved with The Shield, but they weren't on televisions until two weeks ago. Wade, and Ryback have a history, and though the WWE doesn't want anyone to remember that it shouldn't have mattered. Wade could have based his come back on the premise of being the first man to defeat Ryback, and proving that he will prove once again that Ryback can be defeated. Hype up what Wade could have said about defeating Ryback, also known as Skip Sheffield. Barrett would claim to have real footage just in case people felt as though he had no integrity.

People say the WWE doesn't want to address this issue of Ryback, and Skip Sheffield. It's easy. Ryback surprised me when he finally cut a promo, he wasn't bad. Why couldn't he just say that yes, his name is Skip Sheffield, but when his career almost ended with his horrible foot, or ankle injury occurred he could say that he knew he needed to change. He could say that he knew he didn't make any real friends by attacking WWE legends, WWE superstars under the name Skip Sheffield. He says when he was younger his high school buddies called him Ryback.

Wade interrupts his "I'm a new man" speech, and airs the exclusive footage of him defeating Skip Sheffield. Ryback tells Barrett that his video is irrelevant now because Skip Sheffield was coward who followed other cowards like Wade Barrett. He tells Wade that Ryback is a machine with only one real solution, and that's feeding him more. Barrett cuts him off telling him to save it because he knows that Skip Sheffield is hiding underneath that fake identity of a "Ryback", and that there is a man inside that Ryback that can be defeated.

Barrett says that for months he had to sit back, and laugh because he couldn't believe that a man so barbaric, and unintelligent could amount to so much instant success. Wade goes on to say that before he was horribly injured he was going on to become WHC. He tells Ryback that it's an injustice that Ryback is in the position he is in currently today. Barrett suggests to Ryback that they have a match in a cage in which Wade says he will prove the world how to defeat, and then cage an animal like Ryback. Set up a feud with both men, and Wade moves to the next level in terms of credibility. Just the mere feud with Ryback, and build to a cage match even with Barrett somehow losing would still give him a positive push for top heel alone.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*It amazes me that the leader of a dominant stable is not main eventing*

Whether you like The Nexus or not, Wade Barrett was the leader of the dominant stable and I never seen a dominant stable have a leader who didn't become a main eventer after it disbanded.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: It amazes me that the leader of a dominant stable is not main eventing*

It was a stable of rookies and the stable was built on strength in numbers. Most stables are usually created with an already main eventer at the helm. So the fact he hasn't yet become a main eventer is understandable and other than Daniel Bryan, he's the furthest up on the card of the members.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: It amazes me that the leader of a dominant stable is not main eventing*

It was a stable of rookies but Barrett clearly should've went straight to the main event afterwards and should be the top heel in the company after CM Punk. He had the tools needed and the presence needed. Even though Barrett is not a jobber, he's really done nothing since Nexus disbanded. A throwaway IC title reign and having one real promising feud in about two years is sad. Since he's returned from injury, he's done nothing. He's feuding with Kofi over the IC title and it wouldn't surprise me if he losses Sunday. For his talent, Barrett should be a World Champion or at least the second top heel after Punk right now.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: It amazes me that the leader of a dominant stable is not main eventing*

It doesn't surprise me one bit. Vince is racist against bare knuckle fighters and guys named Stu. Seriously, name one WWE champion named Stu. Don't hold your breath for a champ named Stu, bro. It'll never happen. Not with racist senile Vince in charge.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: It amazes me that the leader of a dominant stable is not main eventing*

He was leading a stable consisting of Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater, Darren Young, David Otunga and some other guy who got released. Pretty much equivalent in star power to 3MB. It's not really a surprise that Nexus failed or that Barrett was the dominant guy when you consider that.

If Barrett does anything to get over or make an impact, then he can advance up the card. At the moment he's just a stereotypical 'guy in trunks' and not really interesting at all.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: It amazes me that the leader of a dominant stable is not main eventing*



ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> It was a stable of rookies and the stable was built on strength in numbers. Most stables are usually created with an already main eventer at the helm. So the fact he hasn't yet become a main eventer is understandable and other than Daniel Bryan, he's the furthest up on the card of the members.


Ryback says Hi


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: It amazes me that the leader of a dominant stable is not main eventing*

Wade was on his way to MITB but unfortunately got injured. Now he has no momentum & no crowd reaction. This feud with Kofi could have been a good start to getting him some heat but neither has been given mic time to build this feud.

I'm thinking he'll get there in 2013 as long as he does get injure don into any trouble.


----------



## craig100 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: It amazes me that the leader of a dominant stable is not main eventing*

Wade needs a solid storyline that will give him mic time and consistent TV time or a goal/direction of some sort such as wanting to make money so he is up for hire or wants to become the longest I.C champion or the first British world champion etc.

WWE has messed up so many times with Barrett such as when he was leading Nexus, his NXT title, His WWE title match with Orton, his feud with Cena, his move to SD, Corre, I.C run on SD. Now they have gave him a new gimmick which has restarted his carear which wouldn't be that bad if they actually triedto push his new character but instead he is now a undeveloped character(unlike before) which has led to no reaction from the crowd and has been given nothing to work with to try and fix that.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: It amazes me that the leader of a dominant stable is not main eventing*



#PushKofiKingston said:


> Wade was on his way to MITB but unfortunately got injured. Now he has no momentum & no crowd reaction. This feud with Kofi could have been a good start to getting him some heat but neither has been given mic time to build this feud.
> 
> I'm thinking he'll get there in 2013 as long as he does get injure don into any trouble.


No offence but this is an example of following everything a dirtsheet says. There was no concrete proof there was any intention for Barrett to win MITB but was changed due to his injury. If Barrett was the intended winner, they would have somehow got the briefcase onto him.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: It amazes me that the leader of a dominant stable is not main eventing*

Wade Barrett will not main event until he learns how to throw a punch and adds a fall away slam to his arsenal -- in short until he becomes the english Scott Hall - it also wouldn't hurt to have something as catchy as "Aye Yo"


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: It amazes me that the leader of a dominant stable is not main eventing*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> No offence but this is an example of following everything a dirtsheet says. There was no concrete proof there was any intention for Barrett to win MITB but was changed due to his injury. If Barrett was the intended winner, they would have somehow got the briefcase onto him.


Or Vince just changed his mind. Shocking I know.


----------

